# General Discussion on future TTOC National Events



## TT Law

All,

Please add Sunday 17th July 2011 to your calendar.

More details soon.

Steve


----------



## Charlie

Exciting exciting, I look forward to finding out the location 

Charlie


----------



## Nem

Charlie said:


> Exciting exciting, I look forward to finding out the location
> 
> Charlie


You might have a bit of a drive on this year mate...


----------



## dzTT

Hopefully ill make this one :lol: :roll:


----------



## conlechi

c'mon Steve , Nick , give us a clue , area etc :roll:

sounds like it's been booked [smiley=gossip.gif]

Mark


----------



## malstt

Looking forward to this already, hope its up north this year.


----------



## Wallsendmag

malstt said:


> Looking forward to this already, hope its up north this year.


Fat chance


----------



## TT Law

OK ok,

We have booked Santa Pod.

Steve


----------



## conlechi

TT Law said:


> OK ok,
> 
> We have booked Santa Pod.
> 
> Steve


 Nice one 8)

Mark


----------



## barton TT

Nice one 10 minutes down the road for me again.


----------



## ian222

Santa pod, your joking right? Fair play if you have though.


----------



## Hev

Your having a laugh  








Can I make a special request for something a tad further north in the future?  .....pretty pleeeeeeeeeese!

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> Your having a laugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I make a special request for something a tad further north in the future?  .....pretty pleeeeeeeeeese!
> 
> Hev x


Me too


----------



## T3RBO

South West please... everything past Bristol is just too far away :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee

Hev said:


> Your having a laugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I make a special request for something a tad further north in the future?  .....pretty pleeeeeeeeeese!
> 
> Hev x


Think yourself lucky Hev, if I had my way it would have been at Beaulieu Motor Museum.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## phope

How about this transport museum for next year?

http://www.undiscoveredscotland.co.uk/a ... index.html :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

phope said:


> How about this transport museum for next year?
> 
> http://www.undiscoveredscotland.co.uk/a ... index.html :lol:


Hey Pete I've an idea ClubTT8P. We'll break away set up a new forum,club and have our own national event . Let these southern softies get on with it.


----------



## phope

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie

Nem said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exciting exciting, I look forward to finding out the location
> 
> Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> You might have a bit of a drive on this year mate...
Click to expand...

Damn I had a feeling that might be the case :-( 

Charlie


----------



## VSPURS

Loving that it's at The Pod!


----------



## audimad

Will there be sprinting available?


----------



## Bucks85th

audimad said:


> Will there be sprinting available?


I hope so!

C'mon then! You and me? 100 yards? I'll bring my Nikes


----------



## Wallsendmag

audimad said:


> Will there be sprinting available?


10.5 for 100m 21.6 for 200m fancy a race ?


----------



## audimad

Bucks85th said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will there be sprinting available?
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so!
> 
> C'mon then! You and me? 100 yards? I'll bring my Nikes
Click to expand...

 You're on, i bought some new trainers last week and i want to try them out. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bozzy96

VSPURS said:


> Loving that it's at The Pod!


Yo Steve,...............you'll be there at 9am your car should turn up at 3pm !!!!!!!!!!!! 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bozzy96

wallsendmag said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will there be sprinting available?
> 
> 
> 
> 10.5 for 100m 21.6 for 200m fancy a race ?
Click to expand...

I should get that car in the dealers buddy !!! I think it only has one cylinder firing !!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

bozzy96 said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loving that it's at The Pod!
> 
> 
> 
> Yo Steve,...............you'll be there at 9am your car should turn up at 3pm !!!!!!!!!!!!
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

This has to be the best venue!

I'll be there early "in" my car, ready to run it up the strip!


----------



## Charlie

I get the impression Santa Pod was a joke?? Nick said I may have a bit of a drive on my hanbds this time, SP is only about 40 minutes from me if that and Duxford was further.

So is it SP? if so great choice .

Charlie


----------



## Nem

Charile, my post was simply missing a '  '  as I didn't want to give any indication of the location.

Nick


----------



## malstt

Another long drive for us northeners.


----------



## Charlie

Nem said:


> Charile, my post was simply missing a '  '  as I didn't want to give any indication of the location.
> 
> Nick


SWEET SWEET SWEET I have to say what a great venue choice, great to have another focus for the day with the strip, although after the untimely demise of my clutch back in Jan, I may well just watch from the sidelines 

When Steve and I arranged the day there back in January, we got a blackboard and recorded all the times on the day - it added a bit of competetive fun 

Well played committee 

Charlie


----------



## Wallsendmag

Great venue if you live next door [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## trev

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] another 800 or so mile round trip next year


----------



## A3DFU

trev said:


> [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] another 800 or so mile round trip next year


Just imagine all the time you spend with the _love of your life_ Trev :wink: :lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi

wallsendmag said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about this transport museum for next year?
> 
> http://www.undiscoveredscotland.co.uk/a ... index.html :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Pete I've an idea ClubTT8P. We'll break away set up a new forum,club and have our own national event . Let these southern softies get on with it.
Click to expand...

I'm a southern and i'd be more than happy to take the trek up north, in fact what about craile .... although it was bloody cold the last time i went up that far for a focus meet


----------



## A3DFU

SteveTDCi said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phope said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about this transport museum for next year?
> 
> http://www.undiscoveredscotland.co.uk/a ... index.html :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Pete I've an idea ClubTT8P. We'll break away set up a new forum,club and have our own national event . Let these southern softies get on with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a southern and i'd be more than happy to take the trek up north, in fact what about craile .... although it was bloody cold the last time i went up that far for a focus meet
Click to expand...

Next year's venue has already been booked (s.a) :wink:


----------



## SteveTDCi

yeah, i'd already seen that. I just wanted to show some support for the northern guys  i'll probably give the santa pod a miss i'm not 100% there will be enough to do, at least at duxford there were some planes to look at and i very much doubt i would take the car up the 1/4mile.


----------



## tiger85

Cant wait to hear a date guys.


----------



## Nem

tiger85 said:


> Cant wait to hear a date guys.


It's the first thing posted in this thread...


----------



## trev

A3DFU said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] another 800 or so mile round trip next year
> 
> 
> 
> Just imagine all the time you spend with the _love of your life_ Trev :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

Now is that the TT or Evelyn :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

trev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] another 800 or so mile round trip next year
> 
> 
> 
> Just imagine all the time you spend with the _love of your life_ Trev :wink: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now is that the TT or Evelyn :wink:
Click to expand...

I have to leave this decission to you Trev :roll:


----------



## audimad

wallsendmag said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about this transport museum for next year?
> 
> http://www.undiscoveredscotland.co.uk/a ... index.html :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Pete I've an idea ClubTT8P. We'll break away set up a new forum,club and have our own national event . Let these southern softies get on with it.
Click to expand...

Good idea.


----------



## TT Law

All,

It is disappointing but we are having issues with Sata Pod and the movement of dates at the moment so we are unlikely to be going to the pod on this occasion.

I think I will arrange a general meet at Santa Pod during 2011 but it doesnt look like it will be the National Meet - sorry.

Please keep the 17th July in your diary as I hope to have an alternative on this date.

Steve


----------



## Charlie

That's a shame Steve, I look forward to hearing where the new location will be.

Charlie


----------



## steeve

Donington Park?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

TT Law said:


> All,
> 
> It is disappointing but we are having issues with Sata Pod and the movement of dates at the moment so we are unlikely to be going to the pod on this occasion.
> 
> I think I will arrange a general meet at Santa Pod during 2011 but it doesnt look like it will be the National Meet - sorry.
> 
> Please keep the 17th July in your diary as I hope to have an alternative on this date.
> 
> Steve


Such a shame  I know we spoke at ADI about it... think they've well and truely screwed us over there at the pod :twisted:


----------



## DAZTTC

steeve said:


> Donington Park?


+1 I had a lot of fun there last time. :twisted:

DAZ


----------



## Wallsendmag

I'm voting for Fort William


----------



## A3DFU

DAZTTC said:


> steeve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donington Park?
> 
> 
> 
> +1 I had a lot of fun there last time. :twisted:
> 
> DAZ
Click to expand...

That's were the old committee drove the club well and truly into the ground/red as hiring the track is in the region of £20,000.
Sorry, but that's not possible (just yet). However, if more people on here join the TTOC than that may well be possible again in the future 

Admin Edit:

Just to slightly correct this, it was Rockingham which cost nearly £20k, Donington was less than half that. I actually hope that a trackday or bigger event will be part of the club's schedule at some point again. - Nick


----------



## Wallsendmag

A3DFU said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steeve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donington Park?
> 
> 
> 
> +1 I had a lot of fun there last time. :twisted:
> 
> DAZ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's were the old committee drove the club well and truly into the ground/red as hiring the track is in the region of £20,000.
> Sorry, but that's not possible (just yet). However, if more people on here join the TTOC than that may well be possible again in the future
Click to expand...

Hey Dani that a great idea, how do I join and become part of one of the most fun car clubs this side of the urals ? :-*


----------



## A3DFU

wallsendmag said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's were the old committee drove the club well and truly into the ground/red as hiring the track is in the region of £20,000.
> Sorry, but that's not possible (just yet). However, if more people on here join the TTOC than that may well be possible again in the future
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dani that a great idea, how do I join and become part of one of the most fun car clubs this side of the urals ? :-*
Click to expand...

You need to look below the line at

Join the TTOC HERE, then click on "HERE" and all will be revealed


----------



## A3DFU

Errrr, that was on your sig strip :wink:


----------



## denTTed

I would like to see it at the likes of Duxford as it makes it a day for all the family.


----------



## A3DFU

Steve got something very special in mind :wink: Lets hope it'll work out


----------



## VSPURS

How come this now says on hold?

What does 'on hold' mean?


----------



## TT Law

VSPURS said:


> How come this now says on hold?
> 
> What does 'on hold' mean?


Steve,

The event is on hold as Santa Pod messed us around with the date.

I am hoping I have found an alternative location on the same day and will update as soon as I can.

Steve


----------



## TT Law

steeve said:


> Donington Park?


Donington is a future option but the last time we went we tagged on to an open track day to control cost but they dont seem to offer this at the moment.

Steve


----------



## VSPURS

TT Law said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> How come this now says on hold?
> 
> What does 'on hold' mean?
> 
> 
> 
> Steve,
> 
> The event is on hold as Santa Pod messed us around with the date.
> 
> I am hoping I have found an alternative location on the same day and will update as soon as I can.
> 
> Steve
Click to expand...

Thanks for the update!


----------



## malstt

How about beamish ? would be a great day out for all the family and not as far south for a change.


----------



## phodge

Ooooh! Haven't been to Beamish for many many years! :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Beamish is a great location loads to see and do .


----------



## dzTT

i was at bemish a few years ago....have an awesome sweets shop if i remember correctly :lol:


----------



## bigsyd

well i am glad it's not at the pod :?


----------



## TT Law

bigsyd said:


> well i am glad it's not at the pod :?


You not a fan Syd?

Steve


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

lol he gets a urge to run if he's at the pod... and he's scared :lol: :lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi

bigsyd said:


> well i am glad it's not at the pod :?


me too, i wouldn't have gone if it was there.


----------



## TT Law

SteveTDCi said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> well i am glad it's not at the pod :?
> 
> 
> 
> me too, i wouldn't have gone if it was there.
Click to expand...

I am intrugued as to why?

Steve


----------



## conlechi

Gutted it's not the pod 

i'm hoping where ever it is there will be some driving activity 

Mark


----------



## A3DFU

conlechi said:


> i'm hoping where ever it is there will be some driving activity
> 
> Mark


Oh there could be :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mark Davies

TT Law said:


> I am intrugued as to why?


I don't think I would have been all that interested either.

Let's face it Santa Pod has its limitations. Fair enough, it could be an interesting competition to see who has the fastest TT over the quarter mile, but I wouldn't be interested in taking part as I'd rather spare ruining my clutch. I'm sure many others wouldn't bother either, which basically leaves you for a day watching others racing each other from the lights. I think it would hold my interest for about 20 minutes and little more.

The genius of Duxford was that the venue itself was an attraction worth visiting and which provided a good 2 or 3 hours of entertainment even before we threw TTs into the mix. For me that made it a big improvement over previous meetings. I'd like to see something similar for future events.


----------



## A3DFU

Mark Davies said:


> The genius of Duxford was that *the venue itself was an attraction worth visiting* and which provided a good 2 or 3 hours of entertainment even before we threw TTs into the mix. For me that made it a big improvement over previous meetings. I'd like to see something similar for future events.


+1


----------



## genocidalduck

A3DFU said:


> Mark Davies said:
> 
> 
> 
> The genius of Duxford was that *the venue itself was an attraction worth visiting* and which provided a good 2 or 3 hours of entertainment even before we threw TTs into the mix. For me that made it a big improvement over previous meetings. I'd like to see something similar for future events.
> 
> 
> 
> +1
Click to expand...

Eh Wow Was their an Event at Duxford? lol i did bring Duxford up a few years back but was pretty much told dont be silly lol. Glad someone was listening.


----------



## A3DFU

Hi Duckie, how is life treating you these days? 

Yes, Duxford was mega!!!


----------



## Mike753TT

What about Shuttleworth near Bedford?


----------



## les

a NW location is WELL over due 

Manchester or Liverpool. Loads of sight seeing esp in Liverpool and with the Albert dock complex and the new Liverpool 1 shopping centre.


----------



## mighTy Tee

les said:


> a NW location is WELL over due
> 
> Manchester or Liverpool. Loads of sight seeing esp in Liverpool and with the Albert dock complex and the new Liverpool 1 shopping centre.


100 TTs in Liverpool - less 400 wheels :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:

I fully agree with Mark's comments above, Duxford was superb as a venue because there was other things to do other than looing at TTs, people polishing TTs and looking a various TT based trade stands.


----------



## robokn

But Duxford has been done so another equally interesting location needs to be found. All the people who went this year have been there, done that got the key ring.


----------



## ian222

I agree with Rob, Duxford has been done and although others have said it was great as there was more to do and look at there. I didnt think so as i am not interested in planes.

Santa pod yeah up for that.


----------



## les

mighTy Tee said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> a NW location is WELL over due
> 
> Manchester or Liverpool. Loads of sight seeing esp in Liverpool and with the Albert dock complex and the new Liverpool 1 shopping centre.
> 
> 
> 
> 100 TTs in Liverpool - less 400 wheels :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:
Click to expand...

Oh dear still perpetuating the myth hey and is that supposed to be funny? Same old same old. :roll:

Top ten worst places in the UK for vehicle crime in order of the worst places are.
HULL
NOTTINGHAM
BRADFORD
MANCHESTER
DONCASTER
LONDON 
NORTHAMPTON
SHEFFIELD
OLDHAM
READING

Best stay well away from those areas as well hey?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Beamish isn't in that list.


----------



## salTTy

could someone tell when the event ever came north of Cambridge I have a feeling the answer is never and north of Manchester even longer ago.Just for the hell of it why not try driving a little further north,not Clapham Junction ,the real north.Here's a revolutionary idea,why not have it in the north one year and the south the next instead of in the south avery year we pay the same subs up here but we do not get the same share.
Look up Beamish it a fabulous venue but its more than an hours drive I,m afraid,go on just for once step out of yours comfort zone cheers Keith.oh and liverpool is good to.


----------



## phodge

Lets see now....

2010 - Duxford.....Ok, just south of Cambridge
2009 - Rotherham....north of Cambridge
2008 - Rockingham....north of Cambridge
2007 - Donington....north of Cambridge
2006 - Gaydon......just about the same latitude as Cambridge

Are you getting the picture....??

Don't get me wrong, I don't have a problem with it being further north...and Beamish was great when I was last there about 25 years ago. But as well as those of you coming from the north we also have to cater for those coming from the far south.

Newcastle to Canbridge = 230 miles

Truro to Cambridge = 350 miles


----------



## audimad

If you have a location for next years event then please can someone say where it is!!!


----------



## Redscouse

At the moment Jeff, we dont, we are not hiding anything...... so chill


----------



## audimad

I thought you had left the country, emigrating wasn't it?


----------



## les

Event 09 Held at the Rother valley country park Sheffield. If you look at the map of great Britain you will see both Liverpool and Manchester in the NW are almost opposite across the country close to bot the M6 and M62 and comparable distances to Sheffield. Don't forget the people who every year travel down from Scotland,Cumbria and the North East. Also the NW is the most active of areas TTOC wise I understand.


----------



## Wallsendmag

audimad said:


> I thought you had left the country, emigrating wasn't it?


How come you didn't say hello the other week ?


----------



## Matt B

I for one would have loved to have had Event at the Pod.
Not sure what sort of issues you had with SP but its not the only drag strip in the country. There is Shakespeare county raceway at Long Marston airstrip could be worth a look - its also v close to Stratford on Avon which has lots of attractions.

just my 2p


----------



## audimad

wallsendmag said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you had left the country, emigrating wasn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> How come you didn't say hello the other week ?
Click to expand...

I don't even know what you look like, i can't remember if we have ever met before, post a pic and refresh my memory.


----------



## Wallsendmag

audimad said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you had left the country, emigrating wasn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> How come you didn't say hello the other week ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't even know what you look like, i can't remember if we have ever met before, post a pic and refresh my memory.
Click to expand...

You sat next to us last year :roll:


----------



## audimad

I'm really sorry but that doesn't help, my memory is not very good. Can you post a pic?


----------



## Wallsendmag

It's ok Jeff I'd rather be anonymous in that case.


----------



## A3DFU

salTTy said:


> could someone tell when the event ever came north of Cambridge


Burghleigh, Gaydon, Gaydon Donnington, Rockingham, Rother. Do you want any more examples?


----------



## robokn

Ok what about South of Cambridge :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie

robokn said:


> Ok what about South of Cambridge :lol: :lol:


LOL sounds like we need a nice southern venue to me 

Charlie


----------



## Wallsendmag

Charlie said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok what about South of Cambridge :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL sounds like we need a nice southern venue to me
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Beamish is south of here.


----------



## audimad

wallsendmag said:


> It's ok Jeff I'd rather be anonymous in that case.


I'm serious, for the life of me i CANNOT remember what you look like. Post a pic.


----------



## barton TT

audimad said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's ok Jeff I'd rather be anonymous in that case.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm serious, for the life of me i CANNOT remember what you look like. Post a pic.
Click to expand...

Have a look at the last AbsoluTTe mag he the one on front cover with the cap on. :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

There's my job as an assasin out the window :roll:


----------



## les

BTW the centre of Great Britain is NOT in the Midlands but at Dunsop Bridge, Lancashire in the NW of the country.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunsop_Bridge :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

les said:


> BTW the centre of Great Britain is NOT in the Midlands but at Dunsop Bridge, Lancashire in the NW of the country.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunsop_Bridge :wink:


Unless you go with Haltwhistle in Northumberland :wink:


----------



## les

wallsendmag said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW the centre of Great Britain is NOT in the Midlands but at Dunsop Bridge, Lancashire in the NW of the country.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunsop_Bridge :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you go with Haltwhistle in Northumberland :wink:
Click to expand...

 Not bothered I would go with either and NW or the NE for a venue. Never been to Newcastle wouldn't mind going there for evenTT11 if not the NW providing of course there is a suitable venue.


----------



## bigsyd

i would like to go up Scotland and then i could make it a weekend break 8)


----------



## wul

bigsyd said:


> i would like to go up Scotland and then i could make it a weekend break 8)


 knockhill  5 mins from my front door,now we,re talking


----------



## mighTy Tee

Beaulieu Motor Museum 

(and even better, I get free admission  )


----------



## les

mighTy Tee said:


> Beaulieu Motor Museum
> 
> (and even better, I get free admission  )


But not to event11 you wont or there will be a riot :-*


----------



## Mark Davies

mighTy Tee said:


> Beaulieu Motor Museum


Inspired! A trip south (so ideal for the London-centrics), but I wouldn't mind heading down for that. Can we look into it?


----------



## Wallsendmag

mighTy Tee said:


> Beaulieu Motor Museum
> 
> (and even better, I get free admission  )


I know Hev and Pete are keen but.....


----------



## dzTT

900 miles round trip for me, hell of a trek but its worth a shout


----------



## wul

dzTT said:


> 900 miles round trip for me, hell of a trek but its worth a shout


Have you forgot to take your medicine today daz? :lol:


----------



## dzTT

wul said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 900 miles round trip for me, hell of a trek but its worth a shout
> 
> 
> 
> Have you forgot to take your medicine today daz? :lol:
Click to expand...

 :roll: :lol:


----------



## Hev

bigsyd said:


> i would like to go up Scotland and then i could make it a weekend break 8)


Sorted!
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=184854

Maybe we should make this the National Event for a change (it is not just the Scots who attend this) 

Hev x


----------



## Hev

wallsendmag said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beaulieu Motor Museum
> 
> (and even better, I get free admission  )
> 
> 
> 
> I know Hev and Pete are keen but.....
Click to expand...

1,100 mile round trip.......I've never missed an event yet but this could be a first - last year was the furthest I'm prepared to go (and even then we had to leave on the Friday and get home on the Monday :evil

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU

Hev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beaulieu Motor Museum
> 
> (and even better, I get free admission  )
> 
> 
> 
> I know Hev and Pete are keen but.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1,100 mile round trip.......I've never missed an event yet but this could be a first - last year was the furthest I'm prepared to go (and even then we had to leave on the Friday and get home on the Monday :evil
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

No worries Hev, it won't be that far south!!!!!


----------



## brittan

Best of luck to the committee on sorting this out now - everyone has turned into a WIMBY (Wanted In My back Yard).

I must admit to some sympathy for the Scottish contingent who for the last two years, and probably more, have of necessity turned the EvenTT from Sat eve + Sunday into a 4 day epic.

I'm in a similar position but I have no expectation that the EvenTT will ever be held in the SW: would be nice though.

Not sure what criteria the committee use but:
1. Duxford was a big success so similar format with venue offering some other attraction
2. Central(ish) location
a) Do you weight that with the distribution of TTOC members?
b) Do you weight that with distribution of TTF members, assuming they are invited?
c) Both the above would perhaps minimise total petrol use and hence CO2 emissions - we can be green too. :lol: 
3. Suitable hotel, with non-bar, non-foyer venue for the AGM
4. Within the range of traders likely to support us
5. Within budget! The club must aim to make a profit on the event.



les said:


> Also the NW is the most active of areas TTOC wise I understand.


Not sure if Les was putting this forward as a reason to hold the EvenTT in the NW but I read it as a reason NOT to hold the EvenTT there. Since they are the most active (although the basis of this claim is not clear :wink they are obviously the ones most likely to travel to someone else's back yard.


----------



## A3DFU

Thanks Brian; we are taking all of those points into consideration and I'm sure that if we get the venue that is currently being discussed everyone will enjoy it 8)


----------



## les

brittan said:


> Best of luck to the committee on sorting this out now - everyone has turned into a WIMBY (Wanted In My back Yard).
> 
> Not so I did also suggest the NE just as far as Duxford for me so be corrected and yes I did anntend Duxford. I did also suggest the NW of course and why not.
> 
> 
> 
> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also the NW is the most active of areas TTOC wise I understand.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if Les was putting this forward as a reason to hold the EvenTT in the NW but I read it as a reason NOT to hold the EvenTT there. Since they are the most active (although the basis of this claim is not clear :wink they are obviously the ones most likely to travel to someone else's back yard.
Click to expand...

Why would I think of putting forward a reason NOT to hold it in the NW :? its not rocket science after all to work that one out :roll:

Re NW being the most active region of the TTOC. There is plenty of evidence to suggest such if you look on both the TTF and in Absolutte. Also from what region do the highest proportion of contributions to Absolutte come from? Again not rocket science and easy to find the answer to that question just look at the current issue and back issues of the mag. Perhaps what is needed is a "what a region/venue must have to hold the annual event at". Is it fine to suggest in and around the midlands region? However my guess is its because the committee believe by holding the events in and around the midlands area they will attract the maximum attendance.

As far as I am aware there's never been a major annual event either in the NW or the NE or Scotland so why not suggest these areas. Its a suggestion and all have excellent venues IMO. I have travelled many miles to a number of TTOC events so I and many more are not just "I will go if its just down the road from me types". However it would be good if just for once there was an event in the NW, NE and yes even Scotland. Just my opinions but some of the above are also facts.


----------



## audimad

barton TT said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's ok Jeff I'd rather be anonymous in that case.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm serious, for the life of me i CANNOT remember what you look like. Post a pic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have a look at the last AbsoluTTe mag he the one on front cover with the cap on. :wink:
Click to expand...

Still have no idea, any pics with no sunglasses and no hat. Anyway if you saw me why didn't you come over and say hi, i mean you know me but i'm not sure if i know you? :?


----------



## audimad

wallsendmag said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you had left the country, emigrating wasn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> How come you didn't say hello the other week ?
Click to expand...

I would have done if i had seen you and if i know who you are. :?


----------



## les

audimad said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you had left the country, emigrating wasn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> How come you didn't say hello the other week ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would have done if i had seen you and if i know who you are. :?
Click to expand...

Did you look under his seat you know where the SECRET compartment is :wink:


----------



## Redscouse

In my opinion, travelling to the evenTT is part of the event itself.

Whether its Scotland, or on the South Coast, i will be there as i love making the journey there in convoy as this makes it a bit more enjoyable  

Paul


----------



## Dotti

If Santa Pod can't offer you the 17th July, but can offer other dates in Jun/July/August or September even when people are back from holidays etc then why not just change the date but still have the venue? Would save you having to search for a different location surely.

Or how about :-

http://www.heritage-motor-centre.co.uk/


----------



## A3DFU

Been there twice Abi


----------



## Dotti

A3DFU said:


> Been there twice Abi


But it worked well didn't it? There will always be a venue without doubt that will be repeated again and again I'm sure!


----------



## Wallsendmag

No space next summer it's all booked


----------



## malstt

I agree that travelling to the event is part of it, and enjoy meeting and driving down in a convoy. But we always semm to have a long drive to get there. Been to the last three eventts and a long travel to each one and my journey isnt as bad as the members coming down from scotland. I dont mind traveling but would be nice to have a more central eventt for everyone.


----------



## les

malstt said:


> I agree that travelling to the event is part of it, and enjoy meeting and driving down in a convoy. But we always semm to have a long drive to get there. Been to the last three eventts and a long travel to each one and my journey isnt as bad as the members coming down from scotland. I dont mind traveling but would be nice to have a more central eventt for everyone.


 You will never get a central event for everyone its just not possible but what you can do to be fair to all is move the annual events around the country. I must admit I can understand why they wouldn't want to hold one in the extremes of the country like the Cornwall and Devon or Aberdeen in Scotland. However IMO the NW, NE and the lower areas of Scotland are all accessible and therefore possible and I can't see a problem with holding them there to be honest.


----------



## TT Law

All,

I personally have no issue with the location of the evenTT. Too be honest one of the things I have to consider is relative location to our traders.

I also have to consider the location in relation to my home and other committee members as we have to visit prior to events and petrol is not free. As you know we run the club for nothing so with fuel costs the way they are it is a consideration.

I am hoping to confirm a new location in the next week and it will be in the North Midlands as long as I can agree terms.

Steve
TTOC Events Secretary


----------



## audimad

North Midlands sounds excellent.


----------



## Charlie

TT Law said:


> All,
> 
> I personally have no issue with the location of the evenTT. Too be honest one of the things I have to consider is relative location to our traders.
> 
> I also have to consider the location in relation to my home and other committee members as we have to visit prior to events and petrol is not free. As you know we run the club for nothing so with fuel costs the way they are it is a consideration.
> 
> I am hoping to confirm a new location in the next week and it will be in the North Midlands as long as I can agree terms.
> 
> Steve
> TTOC Events Secretary


Steve you will never please all of the people all of the time  and it is clear that a lot of consideration, time effort energy and personal money is put into organising the event each year by the committee - for which I salute you 

That said please ensure it is no more than 1 hr from Milton Keynes alright !! :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## les

Charlie said:


> Steve you will never please all of the people all of the time
> Charlie


 You will with the people who live in and around the midlands :wink:


----------



## DAZTTC

North Midlands 

DAZ


----------



## HighTT

North Midlands ....... Oulton Park :?: [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## bozzy96

HighTT said:


> North Midlands ....... Oulton Park :?: [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


Can i bring a Ducati ???


----------



## barton TT

Heard today it was being held at Crich tramway museum is this correct. :?


----------



## Nem

barton TT said:


> Heard today it was being held at Crich tramway museum is this correct. :?


Sounds like you've got a problem if it was going to be...?


----------



## steeve

Bruntingthorpe?


----------



## A3DFU

steeve said:


> Bruntingthorpe?


The location of GTI International :wink:


----------



## Nem

Which lottery did the Club win?


----------



## A3DFU

You got me confused Nick :roll:


----------



## ian222

I think Nick means it must be expensive to hire that place.


----------



## A3DFU

Didn't I say I was easily confused :wink: :lol:


----------



## barton TT

Nem said:


> barton TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heard today it was being held at Crich tramway museum is this correct. :?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you've got a problem if it was going to be...?
Click to expand...

No problem with it being there Nick quite a few car clubs hold meets there.I have been there many times and would go again.


----------



## TT K8

TT Law said:


> All,
> 
> I personally have no issue with the location of the evenTT. Too be honest one of the things I have to consider is relative location to our traders.
> 
> I also have to consider the location in relation to my home and other committee members as we have to visit prior to events and petrol is not free. As you know we run the club for nothing so with fuel costs the way they are it is a consideration.
> 
> I am hoping to confirm a new location in the next week and it will be in the North Midlands as long as I can agree terms.
> 
> Steve
> TTOC Events Secretary


Any update yet?

If we still need suggestions, how about Blists Hill in Shropshire, and is similar to Beamish but smaller so possibly cheaper? It's just outside Telford (where Ultimate Dubs is held).

Personally, I think the idea of North one year, South the next sounds good. Beamish itself would be great, as suggested earlier.

I'm sure it'll be great wherever it is.


----------



## SuzyQ

Please remember those of us who live in the far far west of Cornwall. Wherever you hold it it will be a days travel. Any chance of Cornwall next year?


----------



## les

SuzyQ said:


> Please remember those of us who live in the far far west of Cornwall. Wherever you hold it it will be a days travel. Any chance of Cornwall next year?


Unfortunately I doubt you will ever see an event held in the extremities of the country. Cornwall, Aberdeen, N.Ireland. Portsmouth and the like as just not enough people would attend IMO.


----------



## mighTy Tee

I never realised how "extreme" Portsmouth is.... :lol: :lol: :lol:

For you Les it is dead easy - you find the A34 somewhere near Manchester and keep going south until it ends, then a short 20 min journey to Pompey! :wink:


----------



## les

mighTy Tee said:


> I never realised how "extreme" Portsmouth is.... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> For you Les it is dead easy - you find the A34 somewhere near Manchester and keep going south until it ends, then a short 20 min journey to Pompey! :wink:


 South coat is extreme to many just as the very far north of Scotland is extreme for many same with the likes of Anglesea in North Wales I would have thought. :?


----------



## mighTy Tee

les said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never realised how "extreme" Portsmouth is.... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> For you Les it is dead easy - you find the A34 somewhere near Manchester and keep going south until it ends, then a short 20 min journey to Pompey! :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> South coat is extreme to many just as the very far north of Scotland is extreme for many same with the likes of Anglesea in North Wales I would have thought. :?
Click to expand...

Depends on how you look at it. If you look at population densities then Portsmouth has one of the highest population per square mile in the UK. :-*



> Densities in Portsmouth as a whole are high compare to other cities in the UK given the limited availability of land.


Based on the below population density map the only people in the TTOC who will be happy all the time is the Brummies as they are central to the populous.


----------



## les

mighTy Tee said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never realised how "extreme" Portsmouth is.... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> For you Les it is dead easy - you find the A34 somewhere near Manchester and keep going south until it ends, then a short 20 min journey to Pompey! :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> South coat is extreme to many just as the very far north of Scotland is extreme for many same with the likes of Anglesea in North Wales I would have thought. :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on how you look at it. If you look at population densities then Portsmouth has one of the highest population per square mile in the UK. :-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Densities in Portsmouth as a whole are high compare to other cities in the UK given the limited availability of land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on the below population density map the only people in the TTOC who will be happy all the time is the Brummies as they are central to the populous.
Click to expand...

 The way I look at it is simple. The midlands get it often, the NW Yorkshire and the NE is well populated with TTOC members. Sheffield had it last year so for me its about time the NW or NE got a shot at it to be fair and it would help the local Scottish who have to travel so far and do so each year.


----------



## Mark Davies

Well, looking at that map if you are trying to find a location that minimizes travelling distances from all the most densely populated areas then you are clearly looking at somewhere along the M62 corridor, which gives about the same travelling distances from the most populated northern area around Glasgow/Edinburgh as it does from the south coast.

Yes, you _could_ make the argument that we have more members south of that line than to the north, but by consistently holding events more to the south you're constantly penalising those members in the north of England or Scotland with long journeys which they are less likely to make - effectively disenfranchising their membership for which they pay exactly the same as everyone else.

I agree that if there are more members to the south then the evenTT should be held there more often, but it does need to stray north occasionally, perhaps in proportion to the relative membership. So, for instance, if 1/3 of the membership live north of the M62 corridor then the evenTT should go up there every 3 years. Of course though, that's in an ideal world and much does depend on availability of venues and costs. As I see it, the organisers have been doing a pretty fair job so far, though I think we are due a northern venue soon.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Rotherham was a bit far south for my liking


----------



## A3DFU

I am sure Seve will confirm the venue soon 8)

*Steve*? I need to write the "up-coming events" this weekend :roll:


----------



## mighTy Tee

Les, how many TTOC events have I done north of Liverpool? Now how many TTOC events have you done south of the M4?

2-0 to me I think. (will be 3-0 after next May) 

I rest my case old chap :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## les

mighTy Tee said:


> Les, how many TTOC events have I done north of Liverpool? Now how many TTOC events have you done south of the M4?
> 
> 2-0 to me I think. (will be 3-0 after next May)
> 
> I rest my case old chap :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


To get any kind of meaning from your questions and make some sense of what you are implying.
What TTOC events north of Liverpool? 
What TTOC events have I missed?
Where are you based?
Whats this got to do with how many events I have attended and how many you have attended?

I am thinking of the membership as a hole not personally and how far events are from me or any other individual. :?


----------



## mighTy Tee

les said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Les, how many TTOC events have I done north of Liverpool? Now how many TTOC events have you done south of the M4?
> 
> 2-0 to me I think. (will be 3-0 after next May)
> 
> I rest my case old chap :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> To get any kind of meaning from your questions and make some sense of what you are implying.
> What TTOC events north of Liverpool?
> What TTOC events have I missed?
> Where are you based?
> Whats this got to do with how many events I have attended and how many you have attended?
> 
> I am thinking of the membership as a hole not personally and how far events are from me or any other individual. :?
Click to expand...

Les, you and I have been to the TTOC IoM events and unless I am mistaken they are well north of Liverpool. Liverpool is some 265 miles from my home area of Portsmouth/Southampton, which despite your earlier comments is NOT the extremities of the UK. 

However I do accept that you can not please all of the members all of the time especially those based in the extremes of the South West (Cornwall/Devon), far west of Wales (Pembrokeshire) or Scotland. Based on the population of the UK, the most central area is probably between the M6 and M1, somewhere North of Birmingham and South of Manchester and despite the long distances involved for some, is relatively accessible to just about everyone, and easily accessible to the majority.


----------



## les

mighTy Tee said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Les, how many TTOC events have I done north of Liverpool? Now how many TTOC events have you done south of the M4?
> 
> 2-0 to me I think. (will be 3-0 after next May)
> 
> I rest my case old chap :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> To get any kind of meaning from your questions and make some sense of what you are implying.
> What TTOC events north of Liverpool?
> What TTOC events have I missed?
> Where are you based?
> Whats this got to do with how many events I have attended and how many you have attended?
> 
> I am thinking of the membership as a hole not personally and how far events are from me or any other individual. :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Les, you and I have been to the TTOC IoM events and unless I am mistaken they are well north of Liverpool. Liverpool is some 265 miles from my home area of Portsmouth/Southampton, which despite your earlier comments is NOT the extremities of the UK.
> 
> However I do accept that you can not please all of the members all of the time especially those based in the extremes of the South West (Cornwall/Devon), far west of Wales (Pembrokeshire) or Scotland. Based on the population of the UK, the most central area is probably between the M6 and M1, somewhere North of Birmingham and South of Manchester and despite the long distances involved for some, is relatively accessible to just about everyone, and easily accessible to the majority.
Click to expand...

 Richard you miss my whole point and that of Mark. 
This is not about holding events local to me, you or anybody else this is about being fair and holding the national event around the country IMO (I still consider Portsmouth to be in the extreme of the country so we will just have to agree to disagree) Yeah I have been the IOM twice, Duxford, Sheffield, Donington, Stanford Hall, etc. IMO is west of Liverpool few would consider it to the north but whatever. The point is the Midlands is the place most often chosen for the reasons we know about however have you asked the membership what they think regarding moving the national event round the country or even thought of a poll? After all its the membership who make up the TTOC not just the committee. I just happen the think the NW/NE could hold a very good national event with lots of other attractions than just motoring themes and that is would be seen to be fair to all if the annual TTOC event was held in such a location. Just my opinion but I don't think I am alone in thinking that.


----------



## V6RUL

What about an official poll to decide on how venues are chosen?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
Steve


----------



## brittan

What about leaving it to the committee whom the members elected to do just this sort of unpaid work.

It's an EvenTT we want, not a camel.


----------



## les

brittan said:


> What about leaving it to the committee whom the members elected to do just this sort of unpaid work.
> 
> It's an EvenTT we want, not a camel.


I believe somethings you should ask the membership about its as simple as that. You may have heard of it its called democracy. IMO (and everybody's entitled to one) With major issues such as the holding of annual event I believe the membership should have a say. You obviously think not, fine that's your opinion of course which you are entitled to. 
I also believe in accountability, fairness and equal opportunity. BTW as you know being a rep yourself (or you should do if you are a good one) There are many more of us out there who are doing unpaid work for the TTOC as Absolutte confirms.


----------



## audimad

Don't argue with Les, you will NEVER win! :lol:


----------



## T3RBO

les said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about leaving it to the committee whom the members elected to do just this sort of unpaid work.
> 
> It's an EvenTT we want, not a camel.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe somethings you should ask the membership about its as simple as that. You may have heard of it its called democracy. IMO (and everybody's entitled to one) With major issues such as the holding of annual event I believe the membership should have a say.
Click to expand...

As previously mentioned people would want it as close to home as possible, so in an area more heavy with members like the NW compared to the scattered SW, the forum voting wouldn't exactly be a fair method.


----------



## les

audimad said:


> Don't argue with Les, you will NEVER win! :lol:


That only applies to you :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

Les and Richard,please [smiley=stop.gif]

It is quite irrelevant who of you went were is it not? We all drive miles to any EvenTT, where ever it may be.

I am sure that the the EvenTTs secretary (Steve aka TT Law) together with the events sub-committee will sort a location that is right 



les said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> To get any kind of meaning from your questions and make some sense of what you are implying.
> What TTOC events north of Liverpool?
> What TTOC events have I missed?
> Where are you based?
> Whats this got to do with how many events I have attended and how many you have attended?
> 
> I am thinking of the membership as a hole not personally and how far events are from me or any other individual. :?
> 
> 
> 
> Les, you and I have been to the TTOC IoM events and unless I am mistaken they are well north of Liverpool. Liverpool is some 265 miles from my home area of Portsmouth/Southampton, which despite your earlier comments is NOT the extremities of the UK.
> 
> However I do accept that you can not please all of the members all of the time especially those based in the extremes of the South West (Cornwall/Devon), far west of Wales (Pembrokeshire) or Scotland. Based on the population of the UK, the most central area is probably between the M6 and M1, somewhere North of Birmingham and South of Manchester and despite the long distances involved for some, is relatively accessible to just about everyone, and easily accessible to the majority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Richard you miss my whole point and that of Mark.
> This is not about holding events local to me, you or anybody else this is about being fair and holding the national event around the country IMO (I still consider Portsmouth to be in the extreme of the country so we will just have to agree to disagree) Yeah I have been the IOM twice, Duxford, Sheffield, Donington, Stanford Hall, etc. IMO is west of Liverpool few would consider it to the north but whatever. The point is the Midlands is the place most often chosen for the reasons we know about however have you asked the membership what they think regarding moving the national event round the country or even thought of a poll? After all its the membership who make up the TTOC not just the committee. I just happen the think the NW/NE could hold a very good national event with lots of other attractions than just motoring themes and that is would be seen to be fair to all if the annual TTOC event was held in such a location. Just my opinion but I don't think I am alone in thinking that.
Click to expand...


----------



## les

A3DFU said:


> Les and Richard,please [smiley=stop.gif]
> 
> It is quite irrelevant who of you went were is it not? *Thats one of the things I was getting at in my post Dani.*We all drive miles to any EvenTT, where ever it may be.
> 
> I am sure that the the EvenTTs secretary (Steve aka TT_Law) together with the events sub-committee will sort a location that is right  *Right for who though. I agree it can never be right for all the membership no matter where it's help thats why I think it could be held around the country. *


OK so lets leave it at that, I and a few others have voiced their opinions on the subject. I just hope the events organisers will take everybody's opinions into consideration.


----------



## A3DFU

les said:


> OK so lets leave it at that


Thank you, Les


----------



## audimad

les said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't argue with Les, you will NEVER win! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> That only applies to you :wink:
Click to expand...

See what i mean!


----------



## peter-ss

I don't mind where EvenTT 11 takes place; the drive there and possibly staying away is part of it. 

Not Crich Tramway Museum though as it's too close to home for me. :wink:


----------



## les

audimad said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't argue with Les, you will NEVER win! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> That only applies to you :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See what i mean!
Click to expand...

 As others have pointed out before me........... I am still waiting her read a post by you of any note or worthwhile. Here's an idea why don't you contribute to discussions for a change? .............. On second thought do us all a favour and just stay as you are BORING and negative. Thanks :-*


----------



## audimad

Whatever. :lol: and do me a favour, STOP sending me crap, please remove me from your mailing list, i am NOT interested in your meetings!!!


----------



## Wallsendmag

To be honest I really couldn't give a toss.


----------



## les

audimad said:


> Whatever. :lol: and do me a favour, STOP sending me crap, please remove me from your mailing list, i am NOT interested in your meetings!!!


Good that makes me very happy I am more than glad to do you that favour. I just wished you would have asked me much sooner. Cheers. :-*


----------



## audimad

les said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever. :lol: and do me a favour, STOP sending me crap, please remove me from your mailing list, i am NOT interested in your meetings!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good that makes me very happy I am more than glad to do you that favour. I just wished you would have asked me much sooner. Cheers. :-*
Click to expand...

I did ask you a while ago but your alzheimers must have affected your memory. [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

audimad said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever. :lol: and do me a favour, STOP sending me crap, please remove me from your mailing list, i am NOT interested in your meetings!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good that makes me very happy I am more than glad to do you that favour. I just wished you would have asked me much sooner. Cheers. :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did ask you a while ago but your alzheimers must have affected your memory. [smiley=freak.gif]
Click to expand...

 [smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## trev

It's getting a bit heated on here  Les don't think you should be making comments about members being boring or not contributing or getting onto other reps. its not a reps position to be sarcastic to members, unless the rules have been changed [smiley=book2.gif] 
lets get this topic back on track


----------



## blackers

trev said:


> It's getting a bit heated on here  Les don't think you should be making comments about members being boring or not contributing or getting onto other reps. its not a reps position to be sarcastic to members, unless the rules have been changed [smiley=book2.gif]
> lets get this topic back on track


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

anyone thought of 3 sisters race track... it's small and i'd imagine pretty cheap !!


----------



## V6RUL

+1


----------



## A3DFU

tony_rigby_uk said:


> anyone thought of 3 sisters race track... it's small and i'd imagine pretty cheap !!


yes  and it is not that cheap ,,,, anymore


----------



## shell

Not sure if these have already been mentioned as the post is rather long now

Oulten Park???? Great track and areas for stands and also Croft too, fab track and area for camping, stands etc........

Just a thought, but these both may have been mentioned preveiously so sorry if they have :mrgreen:


----------



## Wallsendmag

An announcement will be made imminently


----------



## robokn

So where is it.....??????


----------



## malstt

Yeah.


----------



## trev

He's to blooming good at doing that come tell us


----------



## salTTy

having a secret makes u important (but not for long)


----------



## A3DFU

shell said:


> Not sure if these have already been mentioned as the post is rather long now
> 
> Oulten Park???? Great track and areas for stands and also Croft too, fab track and area for camping, stands etc........
> 
> Just a thought, but these both may have been mentioned preveiously so sorry if they have :mrgreen:


Shell, hiring a race track for the day is far too expensive and the ones you mention are in the £20,000 region for the day :?

But as of last night a venue has been fixed and Steve will be along as soon as his busy work schedule allowes to let everyone know 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag

Of course if anyone has £20k spare please send it to 
TT Owners Club
PO BOX 756
Wallsend
NE28 5DF


----------



## A3DFU

Oh and sa|TTy, it has nothing to do with anyone feeling important at all! Steve is a very busy man and he also has a family life! Remember, all committee members and Reps are working for the club voluntarily in their spare time


----------



## TT Law

All,

The evenTT is now confirmed on the 17th July 2011 at the National Tramway Museum in Crich Derbyshire.

The museum itself has lots to see and the area around the museum has some great scenery.

Hotel soon to be sorted and will post details when I have them.

I will be visiting the museum hopefully later this week and will have more details then.

One option I am looking at is a cruise for those staying over on the Saturday along one of Dani's traditional routes around the peaks.

Steve


----------



## barton TT

Looks like I was right then.


----------



## A3DFU

TT Law said:


> One option I am looking at is a cruise for those staying over on the Saturday along one of Dani's traditional routes around the peaks.
> 
> Steve


Nice Steve [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I already dug my route notes out which also contain info for Crich 

So, do you now know where to find "the Marble" :wink:


----------



## peter-ss

Crich Tramway Museum is only twelve miles from home for me; can't we go somewhere a but further away?.... just kidding :lol:

I seem to rember that there's a little restaurant there, which serves marvellous chips!

See you there!

http://www.tramway.co.uk/


----------



## T3RBO

Only a 9 hour round trip for me :roll:


----------



## jampott

OMG - the National TT meet... in a feckin' TRAM museum.

Are you guys for real? :lol:


----------



## TT Law

jampott said:


> OMG - the National TT meet... in a feckin' TRAM museum.
> 
> Are you guys for real? :lol:


Thanks for the constructive comment.

We try to make the day for people to have more to do than look at TT's alone.

Their re only so many motorsport venues available and tracks are out of our price range at the moment.

The feedback we had from Duxford was very positive and most people enjoyed seeing other things and not just cars.

When was the last time you came to an event?

Sometimes I wonder why we bother!

Steve


----------



## A3DFU

jampott said:


> OMG - the National TT meet... in a feckin' TRAM museum.
> 
> Are you guys for real? :lol:


Tim, I think we are more "for real" than the old committee ever was, over-spending massively by putting on track events which weren't in the financial scope of the club and almost made the TTOC extinct because a hand full of people wanted to be more than there was possible.

We also need to consider wifes, girl friends and children of TT owners who may want to do other things than just looking at cars all day long.


----------



## jampott

TT Law said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG - the National TT meet... in a feckin' TRAM museum.
> 
> Are you guys for real? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the constructive comment.
> 
> We try to make the day for people to have more to do than look at TT's alone.
> 
> Their re only so many motorsport venues available and tracks are out of our price range at the moment.
> 
> The feedback we had from Duxford was very positive and most people enjoyed seeing other things and not just cars.
> 
> When was the last time you came to an event?
> 
> Sometimes I wonder why we bother!
> 
> Steve
Click to expand...

Planes, perhaps... but... trams?!

Maybe if the TT was a pre-war car - but it's hardly in keeping with the perceived brand image, is it?

If you have to "tempt" people to a National Owners Club meeting with the promise of some tram-based entertainment, then I would seriously begin to question the commitment and desire of your club members to attend such an event.

If they don't want the day to be all (or mostly) about the TT, then you may well be flogging a dead horse.

When the very first National TT meet(s) were organised, they were pitched to enthusiasts, and a VERY limited number of potential attendees. They would still attract in excess of 100 members. Given the number of TTs which have been built in the last 9 years, the potential number of attendees has rocketed. You should be expecting attendance of 1000+, 2000+...

...but I suppose you'll still get, at best, a couple of hundred.

It isn't down to geographical location. There are TTs across the entire country. It is apathy and disinterest, pure and simple.

There will always be a hardcore group of members who will turn up to virtually any event, virtually anywhere in the country. They won't care if there are planes, trams, a trackday, or just a field with TTs in it. They are there for the car, and for the camerarderie, and everything else is peripheral.

Now I'm sure the feedback about Duxford was great... but surely you want people to remember the National TT Owners Club Meet, not a visit to an air museum, where there just happened to be a TT meet going on in the background?

I'm all for organising "TT Owners do xxx" type events - but this is the annual, National meet we're talking about here. If that can't be about the car itself, and not some bloody trams, I don't know what else to say.

If that's not constructive, then I'm sorry. But you need to take a long, hard look at what you (as a club) and your members actually want. And if they don't really want a National meet, then it really doesn't make sense to throw so much effort into organising something which will be attended by a meagre handful who, let's face it, would happily stand and chat in any old muddy field (just as I used to do).


----------



## jampott

A3DFU said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG - the National TT meet... in a feckin' TRAM museum.
> 
> Are you guys for real? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Tim, I think we are more "for real" than the old committee ever was, over-spending massively by putting on track events which weren't in the financial scope of the club and almost made the TTOC extinct because a hand full of people wanted to be more than there was possible.
> 
> We also need to consider wifes, girl friends and children of TT owners who may want to do other things than just looking at cars all day long.
Click to expand...

...but you must make the Event about the TT. Plain and simple.

I know you remember the "old" days Dani. We used to get just as many people turning up.

I didn't attend the trackday, so I've no idea how successful (or otherwise) it was... but from reading the forums, I can tell there are only a small handful who ever want to track their car, so I can imagine it wasn't well received with the masses.

...but TRAMS? 

Sorry, but no.

If the "new" club is more "for real", then go back to basics, and make it all about the car. How can you have a cohesive, TT based event, when everyone is wandering off to do their own thing?

You may as well have a TTOC Day Out at Alton Towers. Just reserve a block in the car park, and then each of you spend the day individually going around the rides.


----------



## cyberface

at least with crich its very pretty round there and there are some awesome roads (if not a little dangerous) but id be up for that cos i can go home to visit family and itll be on the doorstep!


----------



## robokn

I agree with Tim, strange as it may sound but I go for all that he has mentioned, TT's and the people, I am not interested in Trams whatsoever, thats why I guess car shows are at obscure places so there is no reason to walk off and look at other stuff. My wife doesn't go with me for that reason as well, So I am not sure if I will be attending a fair distance away plus like I said not interested in trams


----------



## malstt

I think having something else is a good idea, my wife enjoyed duxford more then rother valley because there was more to do and i think others would have felt the same.


----------



## A3DFU

jampott said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG - the National TT meet... in a feckin' TRAM museum.
> 
> Are you guys for real? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Tim, I think we are more "for real" than the old committee ever was, over-spending massively by putting on track events which weren't in the financial scope of the club and almost made the TTOC extinct because a hand full of people wanted to be more than there was possible.
> 
> We also need to consider wifes, girl friends and children of TT owners who may want to do other things than just looking at cars all day long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...but you must make the Event about the TT. Plain and simple.
Click to expand...

That will be done Tim with the added attraction of a museum for the family to enjoy themselves.



cyberface said:


> at least with crich its very pretty round there and there are some awesome roads


Yes! And I'm happy to organise the cruise


----------



## jampott

robokn said:


> I agree with Tim, strange as it may sound but I go for all that he has mentioned, TT's and the people, I am not interested in Trams whatsoever, thats why I guess car shows are at obscure places so there is no reason to walk off and look at other stuff. My wife doesn't go with me for that reason as well, So I am not sure if I will be attending a fair distance away plus like I said not interested in trams


   

I think the world has officially ended. You aren't allowed to agree! :wink:

I wouldn't want to take my wife or partner somewhere she wouldn't enjoy... but then you have to balance that against the fact that, if you want to make it a family event, and please the wives, girlfriends and kids, then you will inevitably water down the very reason that the day exists in the first place. Surely it is a day for the wife / girlfriend to undulge your hobby, or to give you a pass to go on your own, else there's no point. If the TT (and cars in general) are your passion, then I don't see why you'd want to go an look at trams, just on the basis that other TT owners will be there too.

My posts weren't to criticise, but to question.

I read through this entire thread, and it just seems to be one long argument about where it should be - not just the geographical location, but the nature of the event. When you read it from a detatched viewpoint, it actually becomes rather clear that the committee is not just going to struggle to please a majority, they will even struggle to please a minority. The amount of arguing, debating and hassle, just to get a measly couple of hundred or so TTs in one place at the same time... the one thing which nobody else has said is, "Is it worth it at all?" Only if you can find enough people who are passionate enough about their cars to turn out. Enticing people with the promise of a day out at a tram museum, even if this interested the majority of the club, would simply be papering over the cracks. If they can't be bothered to turn up to celebrate the car then I would suggest that it ISN'T worth it.

Sorry to be the scrooge of the piece, but there's an elephant in the room here which you are all trying your hardest to avoid. I just thought it should be mentioned.


----------



## jampott

malstt said:


> I think having something else is a good idea, *my wife* enjoyed duxford more then rother valley because there was more to do and i think others would have felt the same.


I've added something in bold in your quote.

You haven't said which *you *enjoyed more, and why. What if you (or others) enjoyed Rother Valley more, because people weren't wandering off to go and see the planes, and actually stayed around doing "car" stuff.

I'm not saying Duxford was a bad meet (I didn't go) but if we're choosing venues on that basis, I want to suggest we have the next meet at Alton Towers, because I really enjoy all the rides. We can all just leave the TTs in the car park and go off to do our own thing. The kids will love it. So what if it isn't TT related?


----------



## Wallsendmag

After some of the questions I've been asked in the last week and some of the emails and pms that have been sent I honestly don't think it's woth it anymore. I'm off in the huff to set up my own A4 coupe site


----------



## Super Josh

I think Crich is a great idea 

I enjoyed Duxford because there is only so much time you can stand around looking at, talking about and polishing TTs.

So I'm really looking forward to it, well done committee 

Josh


----------



## robokn

I enjoyed Rother valley but then again I love the Ace Cafe meets which if was a little bigger would probaly be a good place to meet. I go to talk about the car look at the nice ones and laugh with other members on mods and the like. The last one at Duxford was a bit of a giggle.

I am club captain a servies hockey club and was vice chairman prior to that and capatain of various sides before that and all those years nearly 20 at the club and I have found that you will never please everybody at any time let alone some of the time.

Andy there is no such site, it's not the forum it's the OC and after being slated at Poole and the subsequent discussion afterwards on here about the location and postioning of cars and being interupted by someone when I was quite happy talking to someone else I wont join again. There is nothing in it for me any more, I can get all my stuff at discounted prices any way and the mag is by far the best part for me.


----------



## A3DFU

Perhaps it is time to stop debating why/why not the current venue was chosen and start a new thread which contains *only* the relevant information about EvenTT11


----------



## malstt

jampott said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think having something else is a good idea, *my wife* enjoyed duxford more then rother valley because there was more to do and i think others would have felt the same.
> 
> 
> 
> I've added something in bold in your quote.
> 
> You haven't said which *you *enjoyed more, and why. What if you (or others) enjoyed Rother Valley more, because people weren't wandering off to go and see the planes, and actually stayed around doing "car" stuff.
> 
> I'm not saying Duxford was a bad meet (I didn't go) but if we're choosing venues on that basis, I want to suggest we have the next meet at Alton Towers, because I really enjoy all the rides. We can all just leave the TTs in the car park and go off to do our own thing. The kids will love it. So what if it isn't TT related?
Click to expand...

I personally enjoyed rockinham (my first eventt) but can understand why that isnt feasible due to the expense involved. I have enjoyed all three eventts i have been to and feel the cruise to it and the night before with the agm and auction are a great part of it. I will try and attend all eventts i can to help support the club and keep it going.


----------



## A3DFU

malstt said:


> I have enjoyed all three eventts i have been to and feel the cruise to it and the night before with the agm and auction are a great part of it. I will try and attend all eventts i can to help support the club and keep it going.


Thank you! A comment like your's makes all the hard work worth while


----------



## V6RUL

I know its nice to get positive feedback and im sure all would like to thank the free effort submitted to help organising events and behind the scenes work that goes on..

however..

There is nothing special about the National Event apart from it will be attended by more TTs, fair enough there maybe some traders there pushing there wares but its just another day out for me and Julie tags along to have a chat with the girls she hasnt seen since the last gathering. 
If there is extra to do then we will, maybe participate. 
We are open to new experiences, even something to do with trams..

however..

As the date of the event seems to take priority this will limit the possible venues available and maybe this will have to change as to be more flexible. If someone from the TTOC tells me that these dates have to be carefully planned in, in advance, then ok, if you book far enough in advance, book something that will appeal.

and..

Would the TTOC agree that a more flexible calendar needs to be looked at to accomodate the biggest event in the year of the TTOC to maximise impact and enjoyment.

Personally..

I would like to see the event combined with another event like GTI International or another large automotive gathering where there would be masses to see and do. Im sure the traders wouldnt mind as they would be reaching out to a wider audience.

If the TTOC allow forum debates then they must be prepared to listen to the individual and appreciate the comments of the one. 
Steve


----------



## jampott

Dani,

Perhaps you can share the attendence figures for the previous 8 or 9 National TT Meets, so we can see the trends over time, and perhaps run a poll for those who have attended more than one meet to indicate which one they preferred.

I'd be very interested to see those number plotted against:

a) the total number of TTs in the UK
b) the unique visitor stats for the TT Forum
c) the active membership numbers for the TTOC

To run a big, national event, you need to reach a minimum number of people. Below that, venues aren't cost effective, suppliers won't want to commit (why attend, and reach a maximum of 100 people, 50 of which have already bought your products?) and those who do show will struggle to find anything to hold their interest.

I think this is why there is a certain amount of focus on ensuring any chosen venue is as inclusive as possible - not just for attendees, but their partners, families etc. too. It's almost like you are trying to ensure the attendence of every single potential attendee. But in pandering to the people you are trying to attract, I fear you make it less appealing to the very people the event should actually be for.

If, despite the exponential increase in the number of TTs in the UK, the huge increase in the number of unique visitors to the TT Forum, and (presumably) a similar increase in TTOC membership numbers, you still can't attract a substantial number of people to a TT-related National Meet, then your membership is telling you something.

If there hasn't been a similar increase in TTOC membership numbers, despite the increasing popularity of the TT Forum and the huge number of TTs in existence, then I would begin to question the effectiveness of the club as a whole, and what it is doing to recruit the very lifeblood which it needs to survive. The TTOC exists SOLELY to serve its members, and not the other way round - but what, actually, do we get for our money these days?


----------



## jampott

stevecollier said:


> Personally..
> 
> I would like to see the event combined with another event like GTI International or another large automotive gathering where there would be masses to see and do. Im sure the traders wouldnt mind as they would be reaching out to a wider audience.
> 
> Steve


+1

This makes an awful lot of sense.

IMHO, the club isn't big enough or exciting enough to host an event which attracts even the minority on the forum, let alone anyone outside of it. Surely the goal of an event is to be able to boost membership numbers as well as give your existing members a great day out. You want people who don't see a TT day in, day out, to have a chance to walk around the cars and be appreciative. What better place to do this than another car-related event.

Since many of the tuners and suppliers are cross-platform, or at least cross-model, it would work well for them, too.

I have absolutely no idea what the membership numbers are for the TTOC - but my gut feeling is that they are a long way from where they should be, and that some focus needs to be made on recruitment. Not just people from the forum(s) but owners who wouldn't have an interest in the tripe that most of us post on here.

Something needs to be done before the same old couple of hundred members who support absolutely everything either move on from TT ownership or just wither from boredom.

At least making the TT Event part of a bigger, established National Event will take a lot of the organisational responsibility away from the committee, leaving them free to concentrate on what is really important - the stability, growth and promotion of the TTOC itself.


----------



## TT Law

jampott said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally..
> 
> I would like to see the event combined with another event like GTI International or another large automotive gathering where there would be masses to see and do. Im sure the traders wouldnt mind as they would be reaching out to a wider audience.
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> This makes an awful lot of sense.
> 
> IMHO, the club isn't big enough or exciting enough to host an event which attracts even the minority on the forum, let alone anyone outside of it. Surely the goal of an event is to be able to boost membership numbers as well as give your existing members a great day out. You want people who don't see a TT day in, day out, to have a chance to walk around the cars and be appreciative. What better place to do this than another car-related event.
> 
> Since many of the tuners and suppliers are cross-platform, or at least cross-model, it would work well for them, too.
> 
> I have absolutely no idea what the membership numbers are for the TTOC - but my gut feeling is that they are a long way from where they should be, and that some focus needs to be made on recruitment. Not just people from the forum(s) but owners who wouldn't have an interest in the tripe that most of us post on here.
> 
> Something needs to be done before the same old couple of hundred members who support absolutely everything either move on from TT ownership or just wither from boredom.
> 
> At least making the TT Event part of a bigger, established National Event will take a lot of the organisational responsibility away from the committee, leaving them free to concentrate on what is really important - the stability, growth and promotion of the TTOC itself.
Click to expand...

Tim,

We attend GTi and other events through the year as a club anyway.

The numbers speak for themselves really. Our main event normally attracts 100+ cars. We have no more than 30 turn up on the club stand at outside events such as ADI or Gti.

The National Meet is just that a meet for our members and other TT owners.

We are of course willing to listen to our members and try and accomodate their suggestions. As I previously stated the reason for looking for somewhere with something else to see and do was on the back of feedabck from previous events.

I am not sure that our members would appreciate not having our own event each year really but we will listen.

Steve


----------



## jampott

TT Law said:


> Tim,
> 
> We attend GTi and other events through the year as a club anyway.
> 
> The numbers speak for themselves really. Our main event normally attracts 100+ cars. We have no more than 30 turn up on the club stand at outside events such as ADI or Gti.


I seem to remember the very first "national" TT Meet attracted 100+ cars too. That was over 9 years ago, with a fledgling forum, OC and a "rare" car.

The question you need to be asking yourselves (and your membership) is why you still only get 100+ cars now...

Perhaps if people saw the ADI or GTI events as the "National" TT meet, and the weight of the forum / OC was behind it, you could get most of the way towards the number of people who currently attend the National meet. With the added benefit that the TTs aren't alone at the venue, and that their cars will be seen and appreciated by other petrolheads.



TT Law said:


> The National Meet is just that a meet for our members and other TT owners.


...who really don't seem to turn up en masse.



TT Law said:


> We are of course willing to listen to our members and try and accomodate their suggestions. As I previously stated the reason for looking for somewhere with something else to see and do was on the back of feedabck from previous events.


Isn't that just a polite way of people saying "We can't really be bothered to attend a meet which is only about TTs"?



TT Law said:


> I am not sure that our members would appreciate not having our own event each year really but we will listen.


I'm not sure that your members appreciate having a National event full stop. If the number of attendees hasn't risen exponentially along with the numbers of TTs in the country, then it is pretty clear that your average TT owner has little or no interest in such a thing...

...yet at the same time, I can't imagine a TTOC which doesn't have a National meet.

Sounds like a tricky one to unravel.


----------



## robokn

100+ plus cars there were more TT's at Poole Quay this year


----------



## jampott

robokn said:


> 100+ plus cars there were more TT's at Poole Quay this year


Any trams or planes?


----------



## robokn

Tim, 99% TT's with a R8 and a UR


----------



## V6RUL

I think you are under-hyping the events mentioned above.
I went to GTI and it was fantastic, plenty for me to do and see.
If this had been hyped up by the TTOC as the National Event it would have been saturated with attendees.

I wonder what a poll between Duxford and GTI would have come out like..even if it was 50-50 i would have gone to the preferred TTOC event which ever it would have been but unfortunately for this year, i have to say, the TTOC are good at minimising their impact and i better say it now before someone else does..you have left booking venues too late..maybe your left with this one as your not flexible on dates. Venues should be booked 2 years minimum in advance and you can organise smaller events around the main date. I would have loved to have been a fly on the wall when you were discussing a tram event to see the shock on some of the faces and peeps saying "we cant go there, we will be laughed at"
I wonder what the take up would have been to the tram shop if the TTOC ran this as a low profile/normal organised meet.

Maybe the regional reps can be asked to provide positve feedback from the members so as not to saturate the forum or the TTOC could run a seperate poll on here where we can individually contribute to the situation.
Steve


----------



## jampott

robokn said:


> Tim, 99% TT's with a R8 and a UR


...and when you went to Top Gear Live, did they provide some sort of "Enchanting Woodland Walk" for those who got bored of cars and wanted to do something else, or perhaps an "Authentic Bygone Village Street Scene"?

Or was it just about the cars?


----------



## jampott

stevecollier said:


> I would have loved to have been a fly on the wall when you were discussing a tram event to see the shock on some of the faces and peeps saying "we cant go there, we will be laughed at"


... but that's just it, Steve. I'm not sure that even crossed anyone's mind.

Boxster Owner: So where's your National Meet going to be this year? Rockingham? Gaydon? Beaulieu?
TT Owner: Erm... It'l be at Crich.
Boxster Owner: Where?
TT Owner: Crich. A museum for trams...
Boxster Owner: WTF? :lol: 
TT Owner: Erm... Yeah. 
Boxster Owner: Well, enjoy the enchanting woodland walk, won't you!
TT Owner: [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## robokn

Funny thing it was just about cars and my wife, eldest daughter and her friend and new 12 yr old nephew all enjoyed it
throughly and three of those are normally bored shitless at car events


----------



## A3DFU

Tim, Steve(collier), Rob,

is it not a little pointless debating now what/where/why/who with we should have our annual meet as the venue is now fixed for 2011? If any TTOC member has constructive comments to make or questions to ask, then why not join us for the AGM, which is the time and place to voice your opinions. And as Steve has said:



TT Law said:


> we will listen.
> 
> Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Sorry Danni, but turning up to an AGM as one voice isnt going to do anything.
Either our regional reps need to voice the views of the area they represent [ but they need to be primed to gather said info ]
or an open debate is held on here.
Can the minutes of the AGM be published on here, regarding the point of annual venue for 2011?
Steve


----------



## jampott

A3DFU said:


> Tim, Steve(collier), Rob,
> 
> is it not a little pointless debating now what/where/why/who with we should have our annual meet as the venue is now fixed for 2011? If any TTOC member has constructive comments to make or questions to ask, then why not join us for the AGM, which is the time and place to voice your opinions. And as Steve has said:
> 
> 
> 
> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> we will listen.
> 
> Steve
Click to expand...

Dani,

This is as good a forum/medium as any.

Since my membership (0006) has probably now lapsed, and I've no real reason to continue to support the club, as I don't think it offers me anything as a member, I can no longer offer input at the AGM - even if I wanted to travel a couple of hundred miles just to have my say.

I'm sure the club will have a wonderful time, and you will continue to receive glowing feedback and awards for the types of event you are putting together.

This, in spite of the fact that you can barely beat the numbers who used to attend 9/10 years ago, when there were barely any TTs in the country.

There have been plenty of feedback and constructive comments on this thread, but I am sad to see that you need things to be raised by a TTOC member at the AGM in order for them to be listened to properly. Not what I would have hoped for from a club which I have supported for the last 9 years. The only thing I'm surprised about is that nobody has trotted out the worn-out "but we're a team of volunteers" cliche which invariably gets rolled out in defence of a club which lacks the ambition it needs to represent the marque properly.


----------



## jampott

(besides which, you'll need to be booking 2012's annual meet LONG before the 2011 AGM comes round, if you want to hold it somewhere decent)


----------



## TT Law

jampott said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have loved to have been a fly on the wall when you were discussing a tram event to see the shock on some of the faces and peeps saying "we cant go there, we will be laughed at"
> 
> 
> 
> ... but that's just it, Steve. I'm not sure that even crossed anyone's mind.
> 
> Boxster Owner: So where's your National Meet going to be this year? Rockingham? Gaydon? Beaulieu?
> TT Owner: Erm... It'l be at Crich.
> Boxster Owner: Where?
> TT Owner: Crich. A museum for trams...
> Boxster Owner: WTF? :lol:
> TT Owner: Erm... Yeah.
> Boxster Owner: Well, enjoy the enchanting woodland walk, won't you!
> TT Owner: [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

This shows how little understanding you have of our situation.

Porsche club is heavily subsidised by Porsche GB and that gives them access to larger venues.

Rockingham technically bankrupt this club. If we were to return the entrance cost would be circa £100 per car.

The old chestnut about being run by volunteers still stands and I have to say that discussions and taking the mickey like this really make it seem worthwhile!

I am going to start a new thread for discussion on the evenTT next year and rename this as a general discussion on the future of the National events.

Steve


----------



## jampott

TT Law said:


> This shows how little understanding you have of our situation.


Actually no. Had you read my posts, other than this one flippant one, you'll see that I do understand your situation perfectly well. You have a club with not enough financial clout, and not enough "active" members to put on a big National Event. So the previous adminstration overstretched themselves... we know that already. But if they couldn't even get their members to turn out to Rockingham doesn't that start to ring a few alarm bells?



TT Law said:


> Porsche club is heavily subsidised by Porsche GB and that gives them access to larger venues.


Clearly Porsche GB thinks a strong and active owners club is good for their brand. Either Audi do not support that view, or simply do not support this specific club. Either way, you have to play with the hand you are dealt. If big, National events at "proper" venues, with big support from suppliers and etc., are only possible with the subsidy of the manufacturer, then that's an answer in itself.



TT Law said:


> Rockingham technically bankrupt this club. If we were to return the entrance cost would be circa £100 per car.


We're not talking about Rockingham, we're talking about 2011 and future events. If you can't get 500-1000+ attendees, I would question the effort which all of you will undoubtedly have to put in. Why not, for a few years whilst the club grows some more, piggyback off another major meet and throw all the TTOC weight behind that?



TT Law said:


> The old chestnut about being run by volunteers still stands and I have to say that discussions and taking the mickey like this really make it seem worthwhile!


It isn't my comments (or those of any other specific individual) which should be causing you concern - it is the apathy of the membership as a whole. If the TTOC can't inspire TT members to attend an annual celebration of their car, then there's something wrong which goes a lot deeper than the venue, the geography, or the presence of some old trams.

You need to look at the bigger picture. After 9/10 years, surely now is the time to call time on the concept of an "Annual National Meet" if you're only attracting the same numbers as attended all those years ago. The TTOC doesn't apparently have enough active members to support such an event, so you constantly struggle to find a venue which appeals to familes, wives and girlfriends too, so you don't risk half of your active members not turning up because their family might get bored.

If you can't get people there to be part of the TTOC and to admire and enjoy everything "TT", then you are flogging a dead horse.

Your time would be far better spent in actively participating in a membership recruitment drive through whatever means necessary to swell the numbers, to give you a club which CAN support National events, and with enough people who love their TT enough to get up off their arses and do something as a community.

There are clearly other (non-TTOC Events) which are prospering (for whatever reason) so there are still plenty of get-together opportunities for likeminded owners, and apparently a very strong regional presence. Isn't it time to focus on the strengths of the club, and not the one thing it can never seem to _quite _get right?


----------



## V6RUL

The TTOC are working for the betterment of the club.
Run a new post with a poll where there are 18 potential questions the TTOC can ask to find out what people would like from the TTOC.
Log everybody off the forum and to allow access back they must answer the questions..simples
Steve


----------



## DAZTTC

.


----------



## DAZTTC

I agree re having the EvenTT at GTI  Dani I will look forward to the cruise. :twisted:

DAZ


----------



## Mark Davies

Interesting reading the various views. The dates chosen for 2011 mean I won't be able to come anyway, so I'm making no comment about the actual choice of venue for next year, but rather generally about options for the future.

I really enjoyed Duxford and thought it was a success mainly because there was something else to do other than things TT related, so I was one of those behind the idea of holding the EvenTT at some kind of existing attraction. The thing is, as has been pointed out, it is mostly the same people going year on year, and the same cars. So, you can catch up on people you've not chatted to since last year and have a look at a few things that have been done to cars in the last 12 months - but frankly that's good to keep you occupied for no more than a couple of hours at best. To make it a whole day I personally think we do need something else.

So Duxford was excellent - but then my wife and I are both interested in wartime history and the aircraft. It was great for us. She might even like trams, but it doesn't do anything for me. And that's the crux of the problem - finding an attraction that has universal appeal. Many of us will be happy to gather anywhere just for the sake of it, so all they require is a space to park the cars - and if there's something nearby to look at it's either a bonus or an irrelevance, but not a detractor. But some will only make the trip if the whole day seems worthwhile and a couple of hours standing around and chatting about TTs is, for many, not enough. These are the ones who need something extra, but make the wrong choice and there's a danger of putting off as many people as you attract, and that's what makes organising this thing so difficult.

Of course, the one thing we all have in common is an enthusiasm for cars - so the safe thing is perhaps to try and latch onto something car orientated. And in that vein I think there is some mileage in the suggestion of having the EvenTT as part of something else, like ADI or GTI. I'm sure if one of these did incorporate the TTOC annual gathering it would get a much greater attendance of TTers than currently.

It would also save a lot of work and expense.

Bottom line, it doesn't _have_ to be a TT exclusive event for us to be able to do the things we do at EvenTT. We can look at each other's cars and stand around and chat almost anywhere and at anything. However, being around _other_ car enthusiasts and selling the car and the club to them can only do us some good.

I think it's a suggestion worth exploring.


----------



## audimad

I didn't go to the EvenTT last year because i am not interested in aircraft but i'm going to go the this one only because it is about 30 miles from where i live and it only costs £6 to get in. I have been to the tram museum before, it is ok but there is not enough to keep you occupied all day.


----------



## audimad

I don't think that people should slag off the TTOC for organising this event, at least they are putting something on even if it is at a tram museum but why is it only Dani from the committee sticking up for the club, come on Nem, Redscouse, Les, Wallsendmag and the rest where are you? :?


----------



## jampott

audimad said:


> I don't think that people should slag off the TTOC for organising this event


I don't think anyone is. But, on the other hand, simply saying "Ooooh, the tram museum - how exciting." when you actually feel something very different isn't constructive either.

My voice won't count for anything, since my membership will have lapsed by the time the AGM rolls round (if it hasn't already) but the remaining members of the TTOC need to let the committee know what they think (positive OR negative) else the club won't be run the way the members want it to be, and your flagship, NATIONAL event will still be attracting 100 members in ANOTHER 10 year's time.

That's not slagging off. That's just being pragmatic.


----------



## A3DFU

DAZTTC said:


> Dani I will look forward to the cruise. :twisted:
> 
> DAZ


Me too. There are some fantastic roads around there which I have used many times in the past for cruises and treasure hunts 
Watch out for my "Cruise to EvenTT11" thread, which will start at my house


----------



## peter-ss

Wow; that was a lot to read since yesterday!

I don't usually get involved when there's conflict on the forum but on this occasion I'm making an exception.

I went to Duxford last year and thoroughly enjoyed the day; despite not really having an interest in aircraft it was still very interesting and we ended up running out of time as there was so much to see!

Now, I know that the tram museum sparks up an image of train spotters, but again, I have been to Crich Tram Museum and despite not being greatly interested in trams, it was a nice place to visit.

I really don't see what the issue is here as if you want to spend all day with the cars and chatting to other TT owners, then you can, but if you don't want to do that then there's other things to see and do.

I feel sorry for the guys who are putting in a lot of their own time and effort to organise this, only to have a load of people moan at them; if I was in their position I would, quite frankly, feel like throwing the towel in and not bothering!

It's very easy to sit back and moan about things but to go out and organise something from scratch takes a lot of work!

I also think that the TTOC is excellent value for money at £35 a year including five magazines and all of the discounts that it entitles you to.


----------



## DAZTTC

A3DFU said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dani I will look forward to the cruise. :twisted:
> 
> DAZ
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. There are some fantastic roads around there which I have used many times in the past for cruises and treasure hunts
> Watch out for my "Cruise to EvenTT11" thread, which will start at my house
Click to expand...

Yes love it up there Matlock-Buxton- then up to the cat n fiddle :twisted: 

DAZ


----------



## John-H

To cover a previous point: There are more TTs on the road now than when the club first started but there are therefore a heck of a lot more people who own a TT not as an enthusiast but as a daily drive with a bit of a different shape - they are not necessarily the sort of people that get enthused about a car to the extent that they would join a club! Given the best will in the world it is unreasonable to expect membership numbers to have risen in proportion to the number of TTs on the road - they are more owned by different sorts of people now :wink: I could also make a point that the TT is no longer in the high income bracket for the luckey few - that's perhaps for cars like the R8 now - there is a demographic difference that makes the comparison between then and now flawed. What you can say is that there is a hard core of TT enthusiasts who are still keen thankfully. The newer owners in the pool are neither perhaps part of this hard core and are certainly not now in such an exclusive bracket.

Not that the bigger pool is an opportunity to try and tap and that we are not trying to tap it! We are making efforts in this direction.

As for the argument about a venue being solely about the TT with no distraction - as Peter has touched on; surely if you only want to talk about TTs then the opportunity is still there, not to wander off, but to stay put! Nobody's forcing anyone to wander off. The point is that the added interest of planes or trams or whatever, is simply that - it comes as a bonus but it's not compulsory but does add interest if anyone should so wish to take it up.

As for the argument of tagging onto an existing big car event; well to some extent we would loose the exclusive "TT EvenTT" focus and become merged into other Audi/VW brands. As has been said we do attend these events anyway. Speaking personally I like the comradery of an exclusive TT event and the feeling you get from a supportive family of like minded friends and enthusiasts is worth the effort of the contribution and hard work it takes to make it happen


----------



## A3DFU

DAZTTC said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dani I will look forward to the cruise. :twisted:
> 
> DAZ
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. There are some fantastic roads around there which I have used many times in the past for cruises and treasure hunts
> Watch out for my "Cruise to EvenTT11" thread, which will start at my house
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes love it up there Matlock-Buxton- then up to the cat n fiddle :twisted:
> 
> DAZ
Click to expand...

That's where the boys in blue and the 50mph limits are Daz. I know roads where that's never happend in all the 20 odd years I cruise around up there :roll:


----------



## dzTT

OMFG! i just checked the website....they have a ball pool i cant wait for this one now :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC

DAZ[/quote]
That's where the boys in blue and the 50mph limits are Daz. I know roads where that's never happend in all the 20 odd years I cruise around up there :roll:[/quote]

Sound good 

DAZ


----------



## VSPURS

Ok, I feel the need to add my two penneth! What its worth, who knows!?

In the last 3 years or so, I've attended as many local, not so local, national and international events as I can. The reason for this is my desire to drive my TT, meet people who also enjoy driving their TT's, and to talk modifications, ideas etc along with probably the most enjoyable aspect of any meet, the banter and social interaction with the owners.

I think that last year at Duxford was an OK event due to the Banter and the Weather (the most amazing burnt face on Monday morning!) along with the odd flypast from some amazing machinery! The cruise down was fun, although the less said about the cruise back the better (Thanks Dave and Tess for getting me home!).

The year before in Sheffield was also OK, but that again was due to the cruise up to the event (We organised around 20+ cars to meet up on route at various locations to arrive in convoy), and the banter at the event as the weather on this occasion was pretty wet and with nothing to see other than a lake and the funniest cleaning demo.

So then I start to think to myself, does it really matter about the venue?? What are the events all about?? What do people really want from an event??

So lets have a think about it.

What else have I done?

*Local meets:*

In the Midlands, the local meets are midweek and are regularly shared around the Midland area in different locations but all with a common theme. The theme for the local meet has generally been; Drive to the Pub, Car Park, Technical Chat, Banter, Food, Banter, Car Park, Drive Home. This seems to be very successful and always has a good turn out and makes for a very enjoyable evening!

The North West meets have been far more driving focused and Les has organised a number of excellent meets that focus more on the driving aspect than the social aspect although there is a common theme of Banter and Technical Chat. Dunsop Bridge still stands in my memory as one of the greatest meets I've been on as it had everything that you could have wanted. Great roads, great driving, pub, killer pool and great banter. I'm proud to have been named an honorary North Westener. Cheers guys!

*National Meets:*

Last January Steve and Charlie organised a trip to Santa Pod and even though it was January, very cold and not the greatest conditions for running down the strip, the turn out was amazing. So what did this event have? Driving, Loadsa Banter, Lots for the spectators to watch and the added aspect of competition!

I've also just seen that there is a London Tunnel Blast meet. What a great idea! I'd love to do it, but cant make the date. Why do I think its a great idea. It will have lots of driving and I'm sure the banter and experience would be such a laugh!

GTI and Audi International - Both driving days/weekends that give the possibility of a driving experience along with loads of Banter possibilities especially from GTI this year which included the Camping experience (I didnt make it unfortunately this year, but it looked like as much fun camping and drinking as it did during the day especially as not many TT's ran!).

*International Meets:*

In May, I was lucky enough to have enjoyed the trip to the Stelvio in Italy and back! What did this give us? Loads of driving, copious amounts of Banter and an amazing time with a great chance to share such an amazing experience with lots of amazing people with a common interest.

Having gone through this my opinion is that a good event requires the following:

*Driving
Like minded TT owners
Banter
A Social Aspect*

*So does the EvenTT tick the right boxes*

Driving - No. Unless you are travelling from a distance
Like minded TT owners - Yes. Lots
Banter - Yes. But this is multiplied by the activities involved
A Social Aspect - No. As its a day time event this is mainly overlooked

2 out of 4! Is that enough? Probably not!

*What could be done?*

People travel from all around the country for this event and will stay at an assigned hotel and be involved in the TTOC AGM the night before the event. In my experience, the AGM also includes a raffle and a few other items along with a meal etc, but this is not ever part of the EvenTT.

How about an event on a Sat that starts at midday that runs through the afternoon which means that its unlikely that people will get bored after just 5+ hours rather than a whole day? There could then be a driving route from EvenTT to Hotel (This can be skipped if people dont want to or extended if people want to do some driving over a route suitable to the TT, twisties etc) to where there could be a Meal and Social aspect of the day where people can enjoy some banter about the day or driving part of the afternoon. Then after the meal there could be the AGM and Raffle, awards etc that would also give more people the opportunity to discuss and have involvement in the running of their own club before a morning drive out for anyone that wants or just to make their way home the following day! Be it that people stay overnight at the Hotel or not doesnt really make that much difference but the fact that it brings in all 4 of my required aspects of a good event/meet and could also gain more involvement and/or interest in the TTOC could be a different way of looking at things!

*Plan:*

*Meet - Tech Talk / Banter
Driving - Selected Roads and Route
Social - Tech Talk / Banter
TTOC Focus & increase in profile and involvement
Driving - Selected Roads and Route*

If people want to just do the meet and chat, they can and then go home.
If people want to do the meet and drive out, they can and then go home.
If people want to do the meet, drive out and social, they can and then go home.
If people want to do the lot, they can!

As I said right at the start, this is just my opinion, and its not worth all that much, but how about thinking of doing something slightly different?


----------



## V6RUL

A nice analytical/psyschiological approach there Steve.

Maybe there is an age divide in the TT community.

Age group 1.
What did you do this weekend?
Crich Tram museum and had a nice day out revisiting my boyhood dreams.
Age group 2.
erm, stayed in.
Steve


----------



## VSPURS

stevecollier said:


> A nice analytical/psyschiological approach there Steve.
> 
> Maybe there is an age divide in the TT community.
> 
> Age group 1.
> What did you do this weekend?
> Crich Tram museum and had a nice day out revisiting my boyhood dreams.
> Age group 2.
> erm, stayed in.
> Steve


You in Age Group 1?? Lol! :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

VSPURS said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nice analytical/psyschiological approach there Steve.
> 
> Maybe there is an age divide in the TT community.
> 
> Age group 1.
> What did you do this weekend?
> Crich Tram museum and had a nice day out revisiting my boyhood dreams.
> Age group 2.
> erm, stayed in.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> You in Age Group 1?? Lol! :lol:
Click to expand...

Gett.. :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> *What could be done?*
> 
> People travel from all around the country for this event and will stay at an assigned hotel and be involved in the TTOC AGM the night before the event. In my experience, the AGM also includes a raffle and a few other items along with a meal etc, but this is not ever part of the EvenTT.


You are mistaken Steve as the cruises on the day before the EvenTT, the dinner, the socialising, the AGM and the auction are all part and parcel of the whole weekend. However, it is up to each individual person to join in!



VSPURS said:


> How about an event on a Sat that starts at midday that runs through the afternoon which means that its unlikely that people will get bored after just 5+ hours rather than a whole day? There could then be a driving route from EvenTT to Hotel (This can be skipped if people dont want to or extended if people want to do some driving over a route suitable to the TT, twisties etc) to where there could be a Meal and Social aspect of the day where people can enjoy some banter about the day or driving part of the afternoon. Then after the meal there could be the AGM and Raffle, awards etc that would also give more people the opportunity to discuss and have involvement in the running of their own club before a morning drive out for anyone that wants or just to make their way home the following day! Be it that people stay overnight at the Hotel or not doesnt really make that much difference but the fact that it brings in all 4 of my required aspects of a good event/meet and could also gain more involvement and/or interest in the TTOC could be a different way of looking at things!


Again, all of this is part of each and every national EvenTT as cruises are organised up and down the country on the day before the EvenTT. Often those cruises take all day and in the case of the Scottish contingent it took 2 days this year.
Also, some Reps have opened up their homes as a starting/meeting place for the cruises. And as above, if people won't join in they only have themslves to blame


----------



## TT Law

VSPURS,

The differnec next year will be a fantastic cruise on some very good driving roads and some fabulous scenery on the Saturday. This is something we have not done before linked to the national meet.

We are really trying to cater for everybody but it is difficult.

The banter will be on the Sunday at the nuseum. If people do not want to do trams then thats fine bit again we have provided something other than TT's for those whose interest wanes a little.

I am are also organising a meet in Torquay in September where the focus will be on social and driving.

Steve


----------



## VSPURS

Ok, like I said, just my opinion!


----------



## V6RUL

I have a dilema next year as i can go to GTI International [ maybe a TTOC organised event ] on June 26/27 and then on the 16/17 July [ National Event ].
Maybe i can commit to both, so all is not lost.
Maybe, the TTOC committee would be willing to visit the GTI event and assess its merits for possible visits in the future?
I know NEM was there this year so he may be able to provide feedback already.
Steve


----------



## TT Law

VSPURS said:


> Ok, like I said, just my opinion!


A valued one thanks.

Helps us to think going forward.

Steve


----------



## TT Law

stevecollier said:


> I have a dilema next year as i can go to GTI International [ maybe a TTOC organised event ] on June 26/27 and then on the 16/17 July [ National Event ].
> Maybe i can commit to both, so all is not lost.
> Maybe, the TTOC committee would be willing to visit the GTI event and assess its merits for possible visits in the future?
> I know NEM was there this year so he may be able to provide feedback already.
> Steve


Steve,

This thread will be providing great feedback for us and yes we will consider all suggestions.

From my own personal point of view it would be far easier to piggyback a large event such as Gti. It would save me and others on the committee an awful lot of time.

What is important though is we listen to the majority of our members and they are not all on TTF.

Steve


----------



## V6RUL

TTF/TTOC, there is no difference now. Or is there 2 camps?
Steve


----------



## Wallsendmag

stevecollier said:


> TTF/TTOC, there is no difference now. Or is there 2 camps?
> Steve


What a people seem to forget is that a large percentage of our members are not TTF members.


----------



## TT Law

stevecollier said:


> TTF/TTOC, there is no difference now. Or is there 2 camps?
> Steve


It is not really 2 camps as such but we are seperate. Our members pay a subscription and TTF is free.

Our priority is our members and as Andrew has said a large percentage dont use TTF.

Steve


----------



## robokn

But surley there is a far greater percentage of people who use the forum but are not members of the OC, so 
would it not be better to try encourage those people to either join.

The forum and Poole Audi managed to gather more TT's than the national meet what does that say???


----------



## Nem

To answer the direct point above about using Inters or ADI as our national event...

Both of these events are done on a 'club stand pass' system where we usually get allocated 30 passes for both. This is obviously the number of people from our club they can accommodate. If we suddenly wanted another hundred cars on top of this they simply wouldn't be able to provide this. At ADI there really isn't room and at Inters it would be on the grass if anything but Inters is still more of a VW / Golf event with some good trade stands a dire catering area and the strip. We never seem to turn anyone away from either of these events so I'm not sure that even by calling it our national event would attract many more numbers.

Nick


----------



## TT Law

robokn said:


> But surley there is a far greater percentage of people who use the forum but are not members of the OC, so
> would it not be better to try encourage those people to either join.
> 
> The forum and Poole Audi managed to gather more TT's than the national meet what does that say???


We have a plan to drive membership and that will become clear in due time.

Poole Audi's TT's on the quay numbers are driven by their own customers. They run the event primarily for them and not the TTF or the OC.

They provide the hospitality for free which also helps.

What we need from this thread is suggestions and comments to help improve things.

Keep em coming.

Steve


----------



## Charlie

Wow I haven't visited this thread for a while and it seems to have really kicked off [smiley=bigcry.gif] .

I certainly think some interesting suggestions have been made, maybe not always in a particularly constructive way.

I will admit to initially being slightly taken aback that it is being held at a Tram Museum, as I honestly can't think of a more strange thing to go round looking at  - that said I appreciate that there are limitations with regard to budget and date availability - as always with large events there is a lot of activity that goes on behind the scenes which the vast majority have no idea about.

The point about having it at a venue where there is something else to do holds a great deal of weight, I just doubt that the something else being trams, will attract anyone who would not have gone if it was just held in a field :?

Edition 38 is a massive annual show held over three days and it is in a big field, yet it attracts cars from all over Europe and thousands of attendees - in fairness they do have a much wider target audience - but the event is just about the cars and in a field and has run for 10 years getting bigger and bigger every year.

I like Steve's idea of attaching the evenTT to another larger car event such as GTI international - I appreciate that at the moment these events are attended already by the TTOC and forum members, but on the basis of attending THAT show, if it were possible to run event11 in conjunction with Inters and have a seperate area then we would be surrounded by cars, which after all is what the vast majority of us are interested in - we can appreciate non TT's and I would rather look at other VAG cars all day than some trams.

Attending another show as a club will limit numbers; but in conjunction with that show surely not?

By holding the event at another VAG car orientated event, we would surely be likely to attract people to the way of the TT, as they would have an opportunity to see what can be done in the metal, also I am sure that many current TT owners started in other VAG cars and the TT is a natural progression for many. As such the show would have the potential to attract more TT owners who are already real car enthusiasts and are therefore more likely to already be a member of a forum/OC = potentially active contributors to both this forum and the TTOC.

I do understand that many TTOC members are not on the forum, however with membership numbers being around the 500-600 mark (please correct me if wrong) you are never going to get even half of them attending an evenTT, as such the forum with nearly 27,000 members (ok not all active) but nonetheless a far bigger pot of potential attendees and therefore potential TTOC members, must surely be the focus to get the numbers up to really maximise the day.

The committee does a fantastic job with very limited resources, it is very easy for people to sit back and criticise and forums do tend to attract that sort of reaction anyway.

I for one salute the committee for putting themselves on the line to provide an event for fellow enthusiasts to attend and enjoy. Perhaps it is up to "us" to do more rather than sit back and wait for an event to be dropped all ready sorted in our laps, which we then criticise for not being close enough or being a perceived less than ideal venue :twisted: .

Trams aren't for me and in reality I shouldn't imagine that they are of interest to most (not all) people who are car enthusiasts, but TT's are 

Charlie


----------



## Mark Davies

I'm liking Nick's approach and his suggestions. Incorporating some driving into a weeked in addition to just parking up and standing round chatting is an excellent idea. He's right, all the best TT meets that I've been to or even organized have predominantly involved driving. Making more of a weekend of it could also serve to considerably raise the attendance at the AGM.

There are issues, of course. The relatively low AGM attendances over the years may tend to indicate not all that many would be keen to give it a whole weekend. After all, it has actually been a weekend event for years but so few do the overnight stay. And as others have already pointed out, there already are cruises organised to and from the EvenTT as it is. So, would a slightly tweaked format be enough to encourage people to make a weekend of it when currently they don't seem to want to?

And finally, would it be worth the while of the traders to turn up for just an afternoon or a morning? Who knows, they may actually prefer it. I'm sure most of their business is done early on anyway so a half day would take up less of their time.

Perhaps to move the idea on what we need to do is explore why so few opt for the overnight stay and the AGM. Is it the time? Or the cost?


----------



## Wallsendmag

I for one would't be interested in an afternoon event , like many others having driven for a fair distance to every event I have attended the last thing I want to do when I get there is drive any further. The other point that you have to remember is without the revenue from the event the club would go under, this would preclude holding it in conjunction with another event such as audis in the park or golfs on a runway.


----------



## Wallsendmag

robokn said:


> The forum and Poole Audi managed to gather more TT's than the national meet what does that say???


Free event and free food, southerns are cheap I think is the message. :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Allegedly there is no limitation to club stand passes or show n shine at Inters. [ Think Yellow entered that one, he is a rep, maybe he has something to say on the discussion ]
Oh by the way, they have an aeroplane museum as well which is free.

I think you will find this is an event that is growing and there are at least 4 Audi clubs signed up incl the TTOC.
Steve


----------



## robokn

wallsendmag said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The forum and Poole Audi managed to gather more TT's than the national meet what does that say???
> 
> 
> 
> Free event and free food, southerns are cheap I think is the message. :lol:
Click to expand...

I thought there were a fair amount from the forum as well as just customers.

The EvenTT needs to to liven up a bit and to take it to a tram graveyard is not a move in the right direction, If you polled 
the members I am sure most of them if answered honestly then they would not be that interested.

I am amazed how there is only about FIVE people questioning this, and I am wondering how many are actually members


----------



## Charlie

wallsendmag said:


> The other point that you have to remember is without the revenue from the event the club would go under, this would preclude holding it in conjunction with another event such as audis in the park or golfs on a runway.


Yeah this occurred to me after I had posted, it may be worth contacting relevant organisers to see if there is some way of dealing with this situation, I for one would be happy to pay £5 extra to get into the show if it were held somewhere where there are loads of other VAG cars in comparison to a museum that doesn't.

If it were sold to the host events organisers that they would get at least 100 more attendees but at a lower gate rate, I am sure they may consider it as bonus revenue, as they would not get anything otherwise.

Might be worth some investigation for future events?

Charlie


----------



## rustyintegrale

This is a really interesting thread and there are some very valid points being made.

For what it's worth this is my personal view.

I think the EvenTT would benefit from being over a weekend - so a Saturday AND a Sunday with the option to attend both days or just one or the other. Traditionally the AGM has been held on the eve of the National Event and normally in a hotel near to, but not at the EvenTT venue - please correct me if I am wrong.

Firstly I suspect the cost of driving to the AGM, having dinner and drinks and then paying for a room is prohibitive for many. To then spend another day shelling out for the EvenTT and all the incidentals during the day soon adds up to a sizeable dent in the bank balance.

So bearing in mind the feeling that an event even held in a field would attract owners, why not consider the idea of a largely camping based weekend? That way people can pitch up with their friends or join like-minded people for a weekend of TTs, banter, the odd beverage and say a barbecue or two.

The AGM could be held on site in a marquee, the concours could then use that on the Sunday if the weather turns bad and all the TTOC and TTF members would all be on one site with everything close to hand. If budgets would allow you could maybe lay on some entertainment for the Saturday night, but the important thing is it's one trip to one venue and two days fun - so better value all round. It also allows a lot more time for socialising on a very relaxed basis.

Those that wish to stay in a hotel or B&B are of course free to do so and if anyone wants to organise a cruise in the locality then there is also the flexibility for that.

I'm sure the traders would welcome a two day selling bonanza for their investment too! Everyone's a winner!

Cheers

rich


----------



## jampott

wallsendmag said:


> The other point that you have to remember is without the revenue from the event the club would go under,


*ahem*

Is nobody else concerned about this? The entire financial stability of the TTOC not just resting on a SUCCESSFUL Annual Meet, but entirely reliant on there being one at all?

I confess I'm a little bit shocked at that, to be honest. Either membership numbers are even lower than I thought, or your costs to administrate the club / send out membership packs / advertise etc., are higher than your current membership can support.

If I was you, I'd bring forward your planned "Membership Drive", because surely a club should bring enough revenue from it's active member base, and not gamble on having a well-attended annual meet.

Does someone from the committee want to comment on current (and historical) membership numbers and annual-meet attendees?

If the majority of your members aren't on the Forum, then I would really start to ask why you don't have more Forum members in the TTOC. You might find that it doesn't actually offer them anything which the forum doesn't already, and therefore has only limited reason for existing. What *exactly *do I get for my £35, apart from cheaper entry to Crich Tram Museum for one day of the year?

People actually have to *want *to be a member, at £35.

Honestly? Whatever the politics, and whatever the history, I can't see any future for the TTOC unless it merges into the TTF. (not the other way round) Adopt a little "paid" content, do _something _to turn TTF members into TTOC members, be it through advanced forum / access features or whatever. Have people pay their £35 (or £10, £20 whatever) to be PART OF THE TT COMMUNITY. That's the single biggest USP of an Owner's Club.

As it stands at the moment, the TTF is more of a community than the TTOC (and always has been), and that's not right. Join the 2 together, and you instantly have a reason to charge people for some advanced forum access (Jae's been cap in hand before, so we know the TTF wants money) and you can call the resulting community "The TTOC".

You can still have offline members, and still do everything the club should be doing away from the forum... but unless the TTOC can rival the sense of community that the forum can (and clearly it can't) then it will always stuggle against the dominant sibling.

You say that you have a lot of MEMBERS who aren't on the TTF. What about COMMITTEE MEMBERS? How many of them aren't on the TTF? 

Time to consolidate...?


----------



## TT Law

rustyintegrale said:


> This is a really interesting thread and there are some very valid points being made.
> 
> For what it's worth this is my personal view.
> 
> I think the EvenTT would benefit from being over a weekend - so a Saturday AND a Sunday with the option to attend both days or just one or the other. Traditionally the AGM has been held on the eve of the National Event and normally in a hotel near to, but not at the EvenTT venue - please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Firstly I suspect the cost of driving to the AGM, having dinner and drinks and then paying for a room is prohibitive for many. To then spend another day shelling out for the EvenTT and all the incidentals during the day soon adds up to a sizeable dent in the bank balance.
> 
> So bearing in mind the feeling that an event even held in a field would attract owners, why not consider the idea of a largely camping based weekend? That way people can pitch up with their friends or join like-minded people for a weekend of TTs, banter, the odd beverage and say a barbecue or two.
> 
> The AGM could be held on site in a marquee, the concours could then use that on the Sunday if the weather turns bad and all the TTOC and TTF members would all be on one site with everything close to hand. If budgets would allow you could maybe lay on some entertainment for the Saturday night, but the important thing is it's one trip to one venue and two days fun - so better value all round. It also allows a lot more time for socialising on a very relaxed basis.
> 
> Those that wish to stay in a hotel or B&B are of course free to do so and if anyone wants to organise a cruise in the locality then there is also the flexibility for that.
> 
> I'm sure the traders would welcome a two day selling bonanza for their investment too! Everyone's a winner!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> rich


Interesting view.

I dont like camping but the idea has merit and it will be put in list with the others.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## TT Law

jampott said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> The other point that you have to remember is without the revenue from the event the club would go under,
> 
> 
> 
> *ahem*
> 
> Is nobody else concerned about this? The entire financial stability of the TTOC not just resting on a SUCCESSFUL Annual Meet, but entirely reliant on there being one at all?
> 
> I confess I'm a little bit shocked at that, to be honest. Either membership numbers are even lower than I thought, or your costs to administrate the club / send out membership packs / advertise etc., are higher than your current membership can support.
> 
> If I was you, I'd bring forward your planned "Membership Drive", because surely a club should bring enough revenue from it's active member base, and not gamble on having a well-attended annual meet.
> 
> Does someone from the committee want to comment on current (and historical) membership numbers and annual-meet attendees?
> 
> If the majority of your members aren't on the Forum, then I would really start to ask why you don't have more Forum members in the TTOC. You might find that it doesn't actually offer them anything which the forum doesn't already, and therefore has only limited reason for existing. What *exactly *do I get for my £35, apart from cheaper entry to Crich Tram Museum for one day of the year?
> 
> People actually have to *want *to be a member, at £35.
> 
> Honestly? Whatever the politics, and whatever the history, I can't see any future for the TTOC unless it merges into the TTF. (not the other way round) Adopt a little "paid" content, do _something _to turn TTF members into TTOC members, be it through advanced forum / access features or whatever. Have people pay their £35 (or £10, £20 whatever) to be PART OF THE TT COMMUNITY. That's the single biggest USP of an Owner's Club.
> 
> As it stands at the moment, the TTF is more of a community than the TTOC (and always has been), and that's not right. Join the 2 together, and you instantly have a reason to charge people for some advanced forum access (Jae's been cap in hand before, so we know the TTF wants money) and you can call the resulting community "The TTOC".
> 
> You can still have offline members, and still do everything the club should be doing away from the forum... but unless the TTOC can rival the sense of community that the forum can (and clearly it can't) then it will always stuggle against the dominant sibling.
> 
> You say that you have a lot of MEMBERS who aren't on the TTF. What about COMMITTEE MEMBERS? How many of them aren't on the TTF?
> 
> Time to consolidate...?
Click to expand...

Tim,

Let me assure you that things are in hand to drive numbers. Its not yet the right time to announce anything as talks with a 3rd party are ongoing.

As for the TTF TTOC relationship this is also in hand.

Steve


----------



## rustyintegrale

TT Law said:


> I dont like camping


I'm not over keen either, hence the suggestion that people can use a hotel or B&B should they want to. This gives people the opportunity to buy into the accommodation they want or can afford.

Having said that I'd view it as being like a Le Mans trip. You go for the fun, the camaraderie and the atmosphere. Atmosphere is made by the surroundings and the people attending. The more that stay on site and build a tented community for the weekend the better.

And nearly anyone (myself included) can forego the creature comforts of home for a couple of days in exchange for having a really fun and memorable time. As long as the bogs are okay and there's hot and cold running water... :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## audimad

I know that it is extremely early but how about for EvenTT12 it is held at Curborough sprint circuit. There is plenty of space for parking, hardstanding for the show n shine and the track can be used for sprinting plus it is right in the middle of the country?


----------



## A3DFU

We have discussed this for not only last year but this year too. The problems are the public conveniences more than the lack of catering facilities


----------



## TT Law

audimad said:


> I know that it is extremely early but how about for EvenTT12 it is held at Curborough sprint circuit. There is plenty of space for parking, hardstanding for the show n shine and the track can be used for sprinting plus it is right in the middle of the country?


As Dani has said this has been considered over a number of years.

Their are no facilities at Curborough what so ever. Dont forget that we have only a handful of members who would actually track their cars as has been proved in the past.

May be worth considering a Sprint day in the future if we can get the numbers but I dont think it is suitable for the National Event.

Steve


----------



## Charlie

rustyintegrale said:


> This is a really interesting thread and there are some very valid points being made.
> 
> For what it's worth this is my personal view.
> 
> I think the EvenTT would benefit from being over a weekend - so a Saturday AND a Sunday with the option to attend both days or just one or the other. Traditionally the AGM has been held on the eve of the National Event and normally in a hotel near to, but not at the EvenTT venue - please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Firstly I suspect the cost of driving to the AGM, having dinner and drinks and then paying for a room is prohibitive for many. To then spend another day shelling out for the EvenTT and all the incidentals during the day soon adds up to a sizeable dent in the bank balance.
> 
> So bearing in mind the feeling that an event even held in a field would attract owners, why not consider the idea of a largely camping based weekend? That way people can pitch up with their friends or join like-minded people for a weekend of TTs, banter, the odd beverage and say a barbecue or two.
> 
> The AGM could be held on site in a marquee, the concours could then use that on the Sunday if the weather turns bad and all the TTOC and TTF members would all be on one site with everything close to hand. If budgets would allow you could maybe lay on some entertainment for the Saturday night, but the important thing is it's one trip to one venue and two days fun - so better value all round. It also allows a lot more time for socialising on a very relaxed basis.
> 
> Those that wish to stay in a hotel or B&B are of course free to do so and if anyone wants to organise a cruise in the locality then there is also the flexibility for that.
> 
> I'm sure the traders would welcome a two day selling bonanza for their investment too! Everyone's a winner!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> rich


I agree that the camping brings together everyone into a mini community and ED38 runs like this and is a massive success bringing in thousands of attendees every year, I know plenty of people including myself who have camped at ED38 and plenty of people who stayed in nearby hotels, B&B as funds allowed - we chose to camp as the camaraderie and evening events were a major event in themselves.

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

Oh Charlie, your such a nice guy.
Steve


----------



## robokn

In all honesty in makes no odds to me as I wont be going, a tram place is not something I would normally go to 
so it being an added attraction just doesn't sell it for me.


----------



## Wallsendmag

robokn said:


> In all honesty in makes no odds to me as I wont be going, a tram place is not something I would normally go to
> so it being an added attraction just doesn't sell it for me.


You still owe us some entry money from this year Rob :wink:


----------



## robokn

Do I??if so how much I am sure I paid but if not let me know as I understand the prediciment the club is in :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

Rob, we graciously accept cheques £500 and above :roll:


----------



## robokn

Dani, I am so sorry but my bank only allows cheques up the value of £499.99 so may have to transfer the money so other way


----------



## Mark Davies

As a rule I don't do camping as it's such a weather-lottery, but I can certainly see the merits in the suggestion. Given a good location an afternoon cruise followed by the AGM and then settling in for the evening for some beers around a barbecue would be most enjoyable, then up in the morning for a mass car cleaning session ready for the show 'n' shine and then striking camp before a final cruise and then home. Really enjoyable in good weather but a bit of a wash-out in the rain - but you take your chances.

Not an expensive weekend so hopefully it will bring more for an overnight stay and the AGM. Less financial risk for the club as well, as it's not going to cost a fortune to book up a camp site.


----------



## salTTy

can u get en-suite tents with showers and hot water.My wife would like to know?


----------



## rustyintegrale

salTTy said:


> can u get en-suite tents with showers and hot water.My wife would like to know?


On previous trips to Le Mans we've hired one of these...

http://www.freelinemotorhomes.co.uk/motor_homes.html

Some guys chose to sleep in them but most just used it to secure valuables, store the food and drink and provide shower and toilet facilities.

cheers

rich


----------



## audimad

A3DFU said:


> We have discussed this for not only last year but this year too. The problems are the public conveniences more than the lack of catering facilities


You can hire toilet facilities but if your mind is made up.


----------



## A3DFU

audimad said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have discussed this for not only last year but this year too. The problems are the public conveniences more than the lack of catering facilities
> 
> 
> 
> You can hire toilet facilities but if your mind is made up.
Click to expand...

That's a pooint Jeff and I am sure well do a track day at Curborough in the future


----------



## audimad

A3DFU said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have discussed this for not only last year but this year too. The problems are the public conveniences more than the lack of catering facilities
> 
> 
> 
> You can hire toilet facilities but if your mind is made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a pooint Jeff and I am sure well do a track day at Curborough in the future
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed then.


----------



## R6B TT

Why do I feel so glad I'm out of this now .... I think there are 80% non-TTOC members on the thread telling the club how to run things. Including 2 who took committee positions (one twice I think) but then delivered nothing.

Constructive criticism and help is always gratefully received by the TTOC.


----------



## rustyintegrale

R6B TT said:


> Why do I feel so glad I'm out of this now .... I think there are 80% non-TTOC members on the thread telling the club how to run things. Including 2 who took committee positions (one twice I think) but then delivered nothing.
> 
> Constructive criticism and help is always gratefully received by the TTOC.


You have PM.


----------



## A3DFU

R6B TT said:


> Constructive criticism and help is always gratefully received by the TTOC.


It sure is Rob









And as we all know you're not fully out as your advice is always welcome 8)


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

I'll be there... as many said i'm not a big fan of trams, so probably won't be taking any notice and having a whole day spent with the TT's and roaming round whichever stands show up..

I will say last year was brill, duxford was great.. plenty to have a nosey at... and the little spitfires did bare some resembelence to the tt... the Underdog that kicks arse.. i fail to see what relationship the tt could have with a tram.. but hey ho...

like i said i'll be there... it's the annual event.. i'm a member and i'll support the club and go...

p.s if it was big steam trains like the mallard and fly scot i'd be much more enthusiastic.... can't please everyone i know.. i just hope this isn't tailoured to particular person's interest in trams, and everyone else is easy going..


----------



## V6RUL

I will be going as a TT enthusiast and to support the TTOC/TTF or whatever the amalgamated name is, if there is one.
Im not going as a tram hugger though!
Steve


----------



## Wallsendmag

We will be selling number lists with all the tram numbers on and there will be a prize for the first completed list , with photo proof of course.


----------



## V6RUL

wallsendmag said:


> We will be selling number lists with all the tram numbers on and there will be a prize for the first completed list , with photo proof of course.


Dont, i may bring some polish and do what i hate..clean the TT to distract me.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## A3DFU

stevecollier said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will be selling number lists with all the tram numbers on and there will be a prize for the first completed list , with photo proof of course.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont, i may bring some polish and do what i hate..clean the TT to distract me.. :lol:
> Steve
Click to expand...

If you're desperate you could always clean mine Steve :roll:


----------



## V6RUL

A3DFU said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will be selling number lists with all the tram numbers on and there will be a prize for the first completed list , with photo proof of course.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont, i may bring some polish and do what i hate..clean the TT to distract me.. :lol:
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're desperate you could always clean mine Steve :roll:
Click to expand...

I think you should reconsider as i think the 2 bucket method is for 1 to keep the beer cool.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## A3DFU

stevecollier said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont, i may bring some polish and do what i hate..clean the TT to distract me.. :lol:
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> If you're desperate you could always clean mine Steve :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you should reconsider as i think the 2 bucket method is for 1 to keep the beer cool.. :lol:
> Steve
Click to expand...

No worries Steve, I'll buy you a nice cool beer once you finished my car :wink:


----------

